# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  अकबर और बीरबल की हास्य कथाएं ...

## mantu007

बीरबल की विनोद-प्रियता और बुध्दिचातुर्य ने न केवल अकबर,  बल्कि मुग़ल साम्राज्य की अधिकांश जनता का मन मोह लिया था। लोकप्रिय तो  बीरबल इतने थे। कि अकबर के बाद उन्हीं की गणना होती थी। वे उच्च कोटि के  प्रशासक, और तलवार के धनी थे। पर शायद जिस गुण के कारण वे अकबर को परम  प्रिय थे, वह गुण था उनका उच्च कोटि का विनोदी होना। बहुत कम लोगों को पता  होगा कि बीरबल एक कुशल कवि भी थे। वे ‘ब्रह्म’ उपनाम से लिखते थे। उनकी  कविताओं का संग्रह आज भी भरतपुर-संग्रहालय में सुरक्षित है। वैसे तो बीरबल  के नाम से प्रसिध्द थे, परन्तु उनका असली नाम महेशदास था। ऐसा विश्वास किया  जाता है कि यमुना के तट पर बसे त्रिविक्रमपुर (अब तिकवाँपुर के नाम से  प्रसिद्ध) एक निर्धन ब्राह्मण परिवार में पैदा हुए थे। लेकिन अपनी प्रतिभा  के बल पर उन्होंने अकबर के दरबार के नवरत्नों में स्थान प्राप्त किया था।  उनकी इस अद्भुत सफलता के काऱण अनेक दरबारी उनसे ईर्ष्या करते थे। और उनके  विरुध्द षङ्यंत्र रचते थे। बीरबल सेनानायक के रूप  में अफगानिस्तान की  लड़ाई में मारे गये। कहा जाता है कि उनकी मृत्यु ईर्ष्यालु विरोधियों का  परिणाम थी। बीरबल की मृत्यु के समाचार से अकबर को कितना गहरा आघात पहुंचा  था। इसका परिणाम है उनके मुँख से कविता के रूप में निकली ये पंक्तियाँ: दीन  जान सब दीन, एक दुरायो दुसह दुःख, सो अब हम को दीन, कुछ नहीं ऱाख्यो  बीरबल। अकबर के लिए बीरबल सच्चे सखा, सच्चे संगी थे। अकबर के नये धर्म  दीन-ए-इलाही के मुख्य 17 अनुयायियों में यदि कोई हिन्दू था, तो वे अकेले  बीरबल।

----------


## mantu007

अकबर-बीरबल की पहली मुलाकात

 अकबर को शिकार का बहुत शौक था. वे किसी भी तरह शिकार के लिए समय निकल ही  लेते थे. बाद में वे अपने समय के बहुत ही अच्छे घुड़सवार और शिकरी भी  कहलाये. एक बार राजा अकबर शिकार के लिए निकले, घोडे पर सरपट दौड़ते हुए  उन्हें पता ही नहीं चला और केवल कुछ सिपाहियों को छोड़ कर बाकी सेना पीछे  रह गई. शाम घिर आई थी, सभी भूखे और प्यासे थे, और समझ गए थे की वो रास्ता  भटक गए हैं. राजा को समझ नहीं आ रहा था की वह किस तरफ़ जाएं.

----------


## mantu007

कुछ दूर जाने पर उन्हें एक तिराहा नज़र आया. राजा बहुत खुश हुए चलो अब तो  किसी तरह वे अपनी राजधानी पहुँच ही जायेंगे. लेकिन जाएं तो जायें किस तरफ़.  राजा उलझन में थे. वे सभी सोच में थे किंतु कोई युक्ति नहीं सूझ रही थी. 

तभी उन्होंने देखा कि एक लड़का उन्हें सड़क के किनारे खड़ा-खडा घूर रहा है.  सैनिकों ने यह देखा तो उसे पकड़ कर राजा के सामने पेश किया. राजा ने  कड़कती आवाज़ में पूछा, “ऐ लड़के, आगरा के लिए कौन सी सड़क जाती है”? 

लड़का  मुस्कुराया और कहा, “जनाब, ये सड़क चल नहीं सकती तो ये आगरा कैसे जायेगी”.  

महाराज जाना तो आपको ही पड़ेगा और यह कहकर वह खिलखिलाकर हंस पड़ा.

----------


## mantu007

सभी सैनिक मौन खड़े थे, वे राजा के गुस्से से वाकिफ थे. लड़का फ़िर बोला,”  जनाब, लोग चलते हैं, रास्ते नहीं”. 
यह सुनकर इस बार राजा मुस्कुराया और  कहा,” नहीं, तुम ठीक कह रहे हो. तुम्हारा नाम क्या है, 

अकबर ने पूछा. मेरा  नाम महेश दास है महाराज, लड़के ने उत्तर दिया, और आप कौन हैं? अकबर ने अपनी  अंगूठी निकाल कर महेश दास को देते हुए कहा, “तुम महाराजा अकबर –  हिंदुस्तान के सम्राट से बात कर रहे हो”. मुझे निडर लोग पसंद हैं. 

तुम मेरे  दरबार में आना और मुझे ये अंगूठी दिखाना. ये अंगूठी देख कर मैं तुम्हें  पहचान लूंगा. अब तुम मुझे बताओ कि मैं किस रास्ते पर चलूँ ताकि मैं आगरा  पहुँच जाऊं.

----------


## mantu007

महेश दास ने सिर झुका कर आगरा का रास्ता बताया और जाते हुए हिंदुस्तान के सम्राट को देखता रहा|


और इस तरह अकबर भविष्य के बीरबल से मिले.

----------


## mantu007

*अंधों की संख्या*

 एक दिन अकबर ने बीरबल से पूछा, बीरबल ज़रा बताओ टू उस दुनिया मी किसकी  संख्या अधिक है, जो देख सकते हैं या जो अंधे हैं ? बीरबल बोले, इस समय  तुरंत तो आपके इस सवाल का जबाब देना मेरे लिए सम्भव नहीं है लेकिन मेरा  विश्वास है की अंधों की संख्या अधिक होगी वजाय देख सकने वालों के
बादशाह ने कहा की तुम्हे अपनी बात सिद्ध करके दिखानी होगी, बीरबल ने बादशाह की चिनौती स्वीकार कर ली
अगले दिन बीरबल बीच बाज़ार मी एक बिना बुनी हुई चारपाई लेकल बैठ गए और  उसे बुनना शुरू कर दिया, उसके अगल-बगल दो आदमी कागज़-कलम लेकर बैठे हुए थे

----------


## mantu007

थोडी ही देर मे वहाँ भीड़ इक्कठी हो गई यह देखने के लिए कि हो क्या रहा  है, वहाँ मौजूद हर व्यक्ति ने बीरबल से एक ही सवाल पूछा “बीरबल तुम क्या कर  रहे हो ? “


बीरबल के अगल-बगल बैठे दोनों आदमी ऐसा सवाल कराने वालों का नाम पूछ पूछ  कर लिखते जा रहे थे, जब बादशाह के कानो तक ये बात पहुँची कि बीच बाज़ार  बीरबल चारपाई बुन रहे हैं तो वो भी वहाँ जा पहुंचे और वही सवाल किया “यह  तुम क्या कर रहे हो?”


कोई जबाब दिए बिना बीरबल ने अपने बगल मे बैठे एक आदमी से बादशाह अकबर का  भी नाम लिख लेने को कहा तभी बादशाह ने आदमी के हाथ मे थमा कागज़ का  पुलिंदा ले लिया उस पर लिखा था “अंधे लोगों की सूची”

----------


## mantu007

बादशाह ने बीरबल से पूछा इसमे मेरा नाम क्यों लिखा है? बीरबल ने कहा  “जहाँपनाह, आपने देखा भी कि मैं चारपाई बुन रहा हूँ, फ़िर भी आपने सवाल  पूछा कि मैं क्या कर रहा हूँ”


बादशाह ने देखा उन लोगों की सूचि मे एक भी नाम नहीं था जो देख सकते थे,  लेकिन अंधे लोगों की सूची का पुलिंदा बेहद भारी था ! बीरबल ने कहा “हुजुर,  अब तो आप मेरी बात से सहमत होने कि दुनिया मे अंधों की तादाद ज्यादा है”


 बीरबल की इस चतुराई पर बादशाह मंद मंद मुस्करा दिए

----------


## mantu007

*अकबर-बीरबल और ऊँट की गर्दन*
*
अकबर बीरबल की हाज़िर जवाबी के बडे कायल थे. एक दिन दरबार में खुश होकर  उन्होंने बीरबल को कुछ पुरस्कार देने की घोषणा की. लेकिन बहुत दिन गुजरने  के बाद भी बीरबल को धनराशि (पुरस्कार) प्राप्त नहीं हुई. बीरबल बडी ही उलझन  में थे कि महारज को याद दिलायें तो कैसे?

**एक दिन महारजा अकबर यमुना नदी के किनारे शाम की सैर पर निकले. बीरबल  उनके साथ था. अकबर ने वहाँ एक ऊँट को घुमते देखा. अकबर ने बीरबल से पूछा,  “बीरबल बताओ, ऊँट की गर्दन मुडी क्यों होती है”?*
*बीरबल ने सोचा महाराज को उनका वादा याद दिलाने का यह सही समय है.  उन्होंने जवाब दिया – महाराज यह ऊँट किसी से वादा करके भूल गया है, जिसके  कारण ऊँट की गर्दन मुड गयी है. महाराज, कहते हैं कि जो भी अपना वादा भूल  जाता है तो भगवान उनकी गर्दन ऊँट की तरह मोड देता है. यह एक तरह की सजा है.*
*
*
*तभी अकबर को ध्यान आता है कि वो भी तो बीरबल से किया अपना एक वादा भूल  गये हैं. उन्होंने बीरबल से जल्दी से महल में चलने के लिये कहा. और महल में  पहुँचते ही सबसे पहले बीरबल को पुरस्कार की धनराशी उसे सौंप दी, और बोले  मेरी गर्दन तो ऊँट की तरह नहीं मुडेगी बीरबल. और यह कहकर अकबर अपनी हँसी  नहीं रोक पाए.*
*
*
* और इस तरह बीरबल ने अपनी चतुराई से बिना माँगे अपना पुरस्कार राजा से प्राप्त किया.*

----------


## mantu007

*अब तो आन पड़ी है**
अकबर बादशाह को मजाक करने की आदत थी। एक दिन उन्होंने नगर के सेठों से कहा-‘‘आज से तुम लोगों को पहरेदारी करनी पड़ेगी।’’*
*
*
*सुनकर सेठ घबरा गए और बीरबल के पास पहुँचकर अपनी फरियाद रखी।*
*
*
*बीरबल ने उन्हें हिम्मत बँधायी-‘‘तुम सब अपनी पगड़ियों को पैर में और  पायजामों को सिर पर लपेटकर रात्रि के समय में नगर में चिल्ला-चिल्लाकर कहते  फिरो, अब तो आन पड़ी है।’’*
*
*
*उधर बादशाह भी भेष बदलकर नगर में गश्त लगाने निकले। सेठों का यह निराला  स्वांग देखकर बादशाह पहले तो हँसे, फिर बोले-‘‘यह सब क्या है ?’’*
*
*
*सेठों के मुखिया ने कहा-‘‘जहाँपनाह, हम सेठ जन्म से गुड़ और तेल बेचने  का काम सीखकर आए हैं, भला पहरेदीर क्या कर पाएँगे, अगर इतना ही जानते होते  तो लोग हमें बनिया कहकर क्यों पुकारते ?’’*
*
*
* बादशाह अकबर बीरबल की चाल समझ गए और अपना हुक्म वापस ले लिया।*

----------


## mantu007

*ईश्वर अच्छा ही करता है*
*
बीरबल एक ईमानदार तथा धर्म-प्रिय व्यक्ति था। वह प्रतिदिन ईश्वर की आराधना  बिना नागा किया करता था। इससे उसे नैतिक व मानसिक बल प्राप्त होता था। वह  अक्सर कहा करता था कि ‘ईश्वर जो कुछ भी करता है मनुष्य के भले के लिए ही  करता है। कभी-कभी हमें ऐसा लगता है कि ईश्वर हम पर कृपादृष्टि नहीं रखता,  लेकिन ऐसा होता नहीं। कभी-कभी तो उसके वरदान को भी लोग शाप समझने की भूल कर  बैठते हैं। वह हमको थोड़ी पीड़ा इसलिए देता है ताकि बड़ी पीड़ा से बच  सकें।’

**एक दरबारी को बीरबल की ऐसी बातें पसंद न आती थीं। एक दिन वही दरबारी  दरबार में बीरबल को संबोधित करता हुआ बोला, ‘‘देखो, ईश्वर ने मेरे साथ क्या  किया-कल-शाम को जब मैं जानवरों के लिए चारा काट रहा था तो अचानक मेरी छोटी  उंगली कट गई। क्या अब भी तुम यही कहोगे कि ईश्वर ने मेरे लिए यह अच्छा  किया है ?’’*

*कुछ देर चुप रहने के बाद बोला बीरबल, ‘‘मेरा अब भी यही विश्वास है  क्योंकि ईश्वर जो कुछ भी करता है मनुष्य के भले के लिए ही करता है।’’*

*सुनकर वह दरबारी नाराज हो गया कि मेरी तो उंगली कट गई और बीरबल को इसमें  भी अच्छाई नजर आ रही है। मेरी पीड़ा तो जैसे कुछ भी नहीं। कुछ अन्य  दरबारियों ने भी उसके सुर में सुर मिलाया।*

*तभी बीच में हस्तक्षेप करते हुए बादशाह अकबर बोले, ‘‘बीरबल हम भी अल्लाह  पर भरोसा रखते हैं, लेकिन यहां तुम्हारी बात से सहमत नहीं। इस दरबारी के  मामले में ऐसी कोई बात नहीं दिखाई देती जिसके लिए उसकी तारीफ की जाए।’’*

*बीरबल मुस्कराता हुआ बोला, ’’ठीक है जहांपनाह, समय ही बताएगा अब।’’*

----------


## mantu007

*तीन महीने बीत चुके थे। वह दरबारी, जिसकी उंगली कट गई थी, घने जंगल में  शिकार खेलने निकला हुआ था। एक हिरन का पीछा करते वह भटककर आदिवासियों के  हाथों में जा पड़ा। वे आदिवासी अपने देवता को प्रसन्न करने के लिए मानव बलि  में विश्वास रखते थे। अतः वे उस दरबारी को पकड़कर मंदिर में ले गए, बलि  चढ़ाने के लिए। लेकिन जब पुजारी ने उसके शरीर का निरीक्षण किया तो हाथ की  एक उंगली कम पाई।*
*
*
*‘‘नहीं, इस आदमी की बलि नहीं दी जा सकती।’’ मंदिर का पुजारी बोला, ‘‘यदि  नौ उंगलियों वाले इस आदमी को बलि चढ़ा दिया गया तो हमारे देवता बजाय  प्रसन्न होने के क्रोधित हो जाएंगे, अधूरी बलि उन्हें पसंद नहीं। हमें  महामारियों, बाढ़ या सूखे का प्रकोप झेलना पड़ सकता है। इसलिए इसे छोड़  देना ही ठीक होगा।’’*
*और उस दरबारी को मुक्त कर दिया गया।*
*
*
*अगले दिन वह दरबारी दरबार में बीरबल के पास आकर रोने लगा।*
*
*
*तभी बादशाह भी दरबार में आ पहुंचे और उस दरबारी को बीरबल के सामने रोता देखकर हैरान रह गए।*
*‘‘तुम्हें क्या हुआ, रो क्यों रहे हो ?’’ अकबर ने सवाल किया।*
*
*
*जवाब में उस दरबारी ने अपनी आपबीती विस्तार से कह सुनाई। वह बोला, ‘‘अब  मुझे विश्वास हो गया है कि ईश्वर जो कुछ भी करता है, मनुष्य के भले के लिए  ही करता है। यदि मेरी उंगली न कटी होती तो निश्चित ही आदिवासी मेरी बलि  चढ़ा देते। इसीलिए मैं रो रहा हूं, लेकिन ये आंसू खुशी के हैं। मैं खुश हूं  क्योंकि मैं जिन्दा हूं। बीरबल के ईश्वर पर विश्वास को संदेह की दृष्टि से  देखना मेरी भूल थी।’’*
*
*
* अकबर ने मंद-मंद मुस्कराते हुए दरबारियों की ओर देखा, जो सिर झुकाए  चुपचाप खड़े थे। अकबर को गर्व महसूस हो रहा था कि बीरबल जैसा बुद्धिमान  उसके दरबारियों में से एक है।*

----------


## mantu007

*कल, आज और कल*
*
एक दिन बादशाह अकबर ने ऐलान किया कि जो भी मेरे सवालों का सही जवाब देगा उसे भारी ईनाम दिया जाएगा। सवाल कुछ इस प्रकार से थे-

**1. ऐसा क्या है जो आज भी है और कल भी रहेगा ?*

*2. ऐसा क्या है जो आज भी नहीं है और कल भी नहीं होगा ?*

*3. ऐसा क्या है जो आज तो है लेकिन कल नहीं होगा ?*

*इन तीनों सवालों के उदाहरण भी देने थे।*
*किसी को भी चतुराई भरे इन तीनों सवालों का जवाब नहीं सूझ रहा था। तभी  बीरबल बोला, ‘‘हुजूर ! आपके सवालों का जवाब मैं दे सकता हूं, लेकिन इसके  लिए आपको मेरे साथ शहर का दौरा करना होगा। तभी आपके सवाल सही ढंग से हल हो  पाएंगे।’’*

*अकबर और बीरबल ने वेश बदला और सूफियों का बाना पहनकर निकल पड़े। कुछ ही  देर बाद वे बाजार में खड़े थे। फिर दोनों एक दुकान में घुस गए। बीरबल ने  दुकानदार से कहा, ‘‘हमें बच्चों की पढ़ाई के लिए मदरसा बनाना है, तुम हमें  इसके लिए हजार रुपये दे दो।’’ जब दुकानदार ने अपने मुनीम से कहा कि इन्हें  एक हजार रुपये दे दो तो बीरबल बोला, जब मैं तुमसे रुपये ले रहा हूंगा तो  तुम्हारे सिर पर जूता मारूंगा। हर एक रुपये के पीछे एक जूता पड़ेगा। बोलो,  तैयार हो ?’’*

*यह सुनते ही दुकानदार के नौकर का पारा चढ़ गया और वह बीरबल से दो-दो हाथ  करने आगे बढ़ आया। लेकिन दुकानदार ने नौकर को शांत करते हुए कहा, ‘‘मैं  तैयार हूँ, लेकिन मेरी एक शर्त है। मुझे विश्वास दिलाना होगा कि मेरा पैसा  इसी नेक काम पर खर्च होगा।’’*

*ऐसा कहते हुए दुकानदार ने सिर झुका दिया और बीरबल से बोला कि जूता मारना  शुरू करें। तब बीरबल व अकबर बिना कुछ कहे-सुने दुकान से बाहर निकल आए।*

----------


## mantu007

*दोनों चुपचाप चले जा रहे थे कि तभी बीरबल ने मौन तोड़ा, ‘‘बंदापरवर !  दुकान में जो कुछ हुआ उसका मतलब है कि दुकानदार के पास आज पैसा है और उस  पैसे को नेक कामों में लगाने की नीयत भी, जो उसे आने वाले कल (भविष्य) में  नाम देगी। इसका एक मतलब यह भी है कि अपने नेक कामों से वह जन्नत में अपनी  जगह पक्की कर लेगा। आप इसे यूं भी कह सकते हैं कि जो कुछ उसके पास आज है,  कल भी उसके साथ होगा। यह आपके पहले सवाल का जवाब है।’’*
*
*
*फिर वे चलते हुए एक भिखारी के पास पहुंचे। उन्होंने देखा कि एक आदमी उसे  कुछ खाने को दे रहा है और वह खाने का सामान उस भिखारी की जरूरत से कहीं  ज्यादा है। तब बीरबल उस भिखारी से बोला, ‘‘हम भूखे हैं, कुछ हमें भी दे दो  खाने को।’’*
*
*
*यह सुनकर भिखारी बरस पड़ा, ‘‘भागो यहां से। जाने कहां से आ जाते हैं मांगने।’’*
*
*
*तब बीरबल बादशाह से बोला, ‘‘यह रहा हुजूर आपके दूसरे सवाल का जवाब। यह  भिखारी ईश्वर को खुश करना नहीं जानता। इसका मतलब यह है कि जो कुछ इसके पास  आज है, वो कल नहीं होगा।’’*
*
*
*दोनों फिर आगे बढ़ गए। उन्होंने देखा कि एक तपस्वी पेड़ के नीचे तपस्या  कर रहा है। बीरबल ने पास जाकर उसके सामने कुछ पैसे रखे। तब वह तपस्वी बोला,  ‘‘इसे हटाओ यहां से। मेरे लिए यह बेईमानी से पाया गया पैसा है। ऐसा पैसा  मुझे नहीं चाहिए।’’*
*
*
*अब बीरबल बोला, ‘‘हुजूर ! इसका मतलब यह हुआ कि अभी तो नहीं है लेकिन बाद  में हो सकता है। आज यह तपस्वी सभी सुखों को नकार रहा है। लेकिन कल यही सब  सुख इसके पास होंगे।’’*
*
*
*‘‘और हुजूर ! चौथी मिसाल आप खुद हैं। पिछले जन्म में आपने शुभ कर्म किए  थे जो यह जीवन आप शानो-शौकत के साथ बिता रहे हैं, किसी चीज की कोई कमी  नहीं। यदि आपने इसी तरह ईमानदारी और न्यायप्रियता से राज करना जारी रखा तो  कोई कारण नहीं कि यह सब कुछ कल भी आपके पास न हो। लेकिन यह न भूलें कि यदि  आप राह भटक गए तो कुछ साथ नहीं रहेगा।’’*
*
*
* अपने सवालों के बुद्धिमत्तापूर्ण चतुराई भरे जवाब सुनकर बादशाह अकबर बेहद खुश हुए।*

----------


## mantu007

*कवि और धनवान आदमी*
*
एक दिन एक कवि किसी धनी आदमी से मिलने गया और उसे कई सुंदर कविताएं इस  उम्मीद के साथ सुनाईं कि शायद वह धनवान खुश होकर कुछ ईनाम जरूर देगा। लेकिन  वह धनवान भी महाकंजूस था, बोला, ‘‘तुम्हारी कविताएं सुनकर दिल खुश हो गया।  तुम कल फिर आना, मैं तुम्हें खुश कर दूंगा।’’

**‘कल शायद अच्छा ईनाम मिलेगा।’ ऐसी कल्पना करता हुआ वह कवि घर पहुंचा और  सो गया। अगले दिन वह फिर उस धनवान की हवेली में जा पहुंचा। धनवान बोला,  ‘‘सुनो कवि महाशय, जैसे तुमने मुझे अपनी कविताएं सुनाकर खुश किया था, उसी  तरह मैं भी तुमको बुलाकर खुश हूं। तुमने मुझे कल कुछ भी नहीं दिया, इसलिए  मैं भी कुछ नहीं दे रहा, हिसाब बराबर हो गया।’’*

*कवि बेहद निराश हो गया। उसने अपनी आप बीती एक मित्र को कह सुनाई और उस  मित्र ने बीरबल को बता दिया। सुनकर बीरबल बोला, ‘‘अब जैसा मैं कहता हूं,  वैसा करो। तुम उस धनवान से मित्रता करके उसे खाने पर अपने घर बुलाओ। हां,  अपने कवि मित्र को भी बुलाना मत भूलना। मैं तो खैर वहां मैंजूद रहूंगा  ही।’’*

*कुछ दिनों बाद बीरबल की योजनानुसार कवि के मित्र के घर दोपहर को भोज का  कार्यक्रम तय हो गया। नियत समय पर वह धनवान भी आ पहुंचा। उस समय बीरबल, कवि  और कुछ अन्य मित्र बातचीत में मशगूल थे। समय गुजरता जा रहा था लेकिन  खाने-पीने का कहीं कोई नामोनिशान न था। वे लोग पहले की तरह बातचीत में  व्यस्त थे। धनवान की बेचैनी बढ़ती जा रही थी, जब उससे रहा न गया तो बोल ही  पड़ा, ‘‘भोजन का समय तो कब का हो चुका ? क्या हम यहां खाने पर नहीं आए हैं  ?’’*

----------


## mantu007

*‘‘खाना, कैसा खाना ?’’ बीरबल ने पूछा।*

*धनवान को अब गुस्सा आ गया, ‘‘क्या मतलब है तुम्हारा ? क्या तुमने मुझे यहां खाने पर नहीं बुलाया है ?’’*

*‘‘खाने का कोई निमंत्रण नहीं था। यह तो आपको खुश करने के लिए खाने पर  आने को कहा गया था।’’ जवाब बीरबल ने दिया। धनवान का पारा सातवें आसमान पर  चढ़ गया, क्रोधित स्वर में बोला, ‘‘यह सब क्या है? इस तरह किसी इज्जतदार  आदमी को बेइज्जत करना ठीक है क्या ? तुमने मुझसे धोखा किया है।’’*

*अब बीरबल हंसता हुआ बोला, ‘‘यदि मैं कहूं कि इसमें कुछ भी गलत नहीं तो…।  तुमने इस कवि से यही कहकर धोखा किया था ना कि कल आना, सो मैंने भी कुछ ऐसा  ही किया। तुम जैसे लोगों के साथ ऐसा ही व्यवहार होना चाहिए।’’*

*धनवान को अब अपनी गलती का आभास हुआ और उसने कवि को अच्छा ईनाम देकर वहां से विदा ली।*

*वहां मौजूद सभी बीरबल को प्रशंसाभरी नजरों से देखने लगे।*

----------


## mantu007

*कुँए का पानी*

* एक बार एक आदमी ने अपना कुँआ एक किसान को बेच दिया| अगले दिन जब किसान ने  कुँए से पानी खिंचना शुरू किया तो उस व्यक्ति ने किसान से पानी लेने के  लिये मना किया. वह बोला, “मैने तुम्हें केवल कुँआ बेचा है ना कि कुँए का  पानी”|*
*
*
*किसान बहुत दुखी हुआ और उसने अकबर के दरबार में गुहार लगाई. उसने दरबार में सबकुछ बताया और अकबर से इंसाफ माँगा.*
*
*
*अकबर ने यह समस्या बीरबल को हल करने के लिये दी| बीरबल ने उस व्यक्ति को  बुलाया जिसने कुँआ किसान को बेचा था. बीरबल ने पूछा, “तुम किसान को कुँए  से पानी क्यों नहीं लेने देते? आखिर तुमने कुँआ किसान को बेचा है|” उस  व्यक्ति ने जवाब दिया, “बीरबल, मैंने किसान को कुँआ बेचा है ना कि कुँए का  पानी| किसान का पानी पर कोई अधिकार नहीं है”|*
*
*
*बीरबल मुस्कुराया और बोला,”बहुत खूब, लेकिन देखो, क्योंकि तुमने कुँआ  किसान को बेच दिया है, और तुम कहते हो कि पानी तुम्हारा है, तो तुम्हे अपना  पानी किसान के कुँए में रखने का कोई अधिकार नहीं है| अब या तो अपना पानी  किसान के कुँए से निकाल लो या फिर किसान को किराय दो|”*
*
*
* वह आदमी समझ गया, कि बीरबल के सामने उसकी दाल नहीं गलने वाली और वह माफी माँग कर खिसक लिया|*

----------


## mantu007

*खाने के बाद लेटना*
*
किसी समय बीरबल ने अकबर को यह कहावत सुनाई थी कि खाकर लेट जा और मारकर भाग  जा-यह सयानें लोगों की पहचान है। जो लोग ऐसा करते हैं, जिन्दगी में उन्हें  किसी भी प्रकार का दुख नहीं उठाना पड़ता।

**एक दिन अकबर के अचानक ही बीरबल की यह कहावत याद आ गई।*

*दोपहर का समय था। उन्होंने सोचा, बीरबल अवश्य ही खाना खाने के बाद लेटता  होगा। आज हम उसकी इस बात को गलत सिद्ध कर देंगे। उन्होंने एक नौकर को अपने  पास बुलाकर पूरी बात समझाई और बीरबल के पास भेज दिया।*

*नौकर ने अकबर का आदेश बीरबल को सुना दिया।*

*बीरबल बुद्धिमान तो थे ही, उन्होंने समझ लिया कि बादशाह ने उसे क्यों  तुरन्त आने के लिए कहा है। इसलिए बीरबल ने भोजन करके नौकर से कहा-‘‘ठहरो,  मैं कपड़े बदलकर तुम्हारे साथ ही चल रहा हूं।*

*उस दिन बीरबल ने पहनने के लिए चुस्त पाजामा चुना। पाजामे को पहनने के  लिए वह कुछ देर के लिए बिस्तर पर लेट गए। पाजामा पहनने के बहाने वे काफी  देर बिस्तर पर लेटे रहे। फिर नौकर के साथ चल दिए।*

*जब बीरबल दरबार में पहुंचे तो अकबर ने कहा-‘‘कहो बीरबल, खाना खाने के  बाद आज भी लेटे या नहीं ?’’ ‘‘बिल्कुल लेटा था जहांपनाह।’’ बीरबल की बात  सुनकर अकबर ने क्रोधित स्वर में कहा-‘‘इसका मतलब, तुमने हमारे हुक्म की  अवहेलना की है। हम तुम्हें हुक्म उदूली करने की सजा देंगे। जब हमने खाना  खाकर तुरन्त बुलाया था, फिर तुम लेटे क्यों ।*

*‘‘बादशाह सलामत ! मैंने आपके हुक्म की अवहेलना कहां की है। मैं तो खाना  खाने के बाद कपड़े पहनकर सीधा आपके पास ही आ रहा हूं। आप तो पैगाम ले जाने  वाले से पूछ सकते हैं। अब ये अलग बात है कि ये चुस्त पाजामा पहनने के लिए  ही मुझे लेटना पड़ा था।’’ बीरबल ने सहज भाव से उत्तर दिया।*

* अकबर बादशाह बीरबल की चतुरता को समझ गए और मुस्करा पड़े।*

----------


## mantu007

*गधा कौन?*
*
एक बार अकबर अपने दो बेटों के साथ नदी के किनारे गये| साथ में बीरबल भी थे|  दोनों बटों ने अपने कपडे उतारे और नदी मे नहाने उतर गये| बीरबल को  उन्होंने अपने कपडों की रखवाली करने के लिये कहा|

**बीरबल नदी किनारे बैठ कर उन दोनों के आने का इंतज़ार करने लगे| कपडे  उन्होंने अपने कन्धों पर रखे हुए थे| बीरबल को इस अवस्था में खडे देख अकबर  के मन में शरारत सूझी| उन्होंने बीरबल को कहा, “बीरबल तुम्हे देख कर ऐसा लग  रह है जैसे धोबी का गधा कपडे लाद कर खडा हो”|*
*
*
*बीरबल ने झट से जवाब दिया, ” महराज धोबी के गधे के पास केवल एक गधे का ही बोझ होता है किंतु मेरे पास तो तीन-तीन गधों का बोझ है”|*
*
*
* महाराजा अकबर निरूत्तर हो गए|*

----------


## mantu007

*छोटा बांस, बड़ा बांस*
*
एक दिन अकबर व बीरबल बाग में सैर कर रहे थे। बीरबल लतीफा सुना रहा था और  अकबर उसका मजा ले रहे थे। तभी अकबर को नीचे घास पर पड़ा बांस का एक टुकड़ा  दिखाई दिया। उन्हें बीरबल की परीक्षा लेने की सूझी।

**बीरबल को बांस का टुकड़ा दिखाते हुए वह बोले, ‘‘क्या तुम इस बांस के  टुकड़े को बिना काटे छोटा कर सकते हो ?’’ बीरबल लतीफा सुनाता-सुनाता रुक  गया और अकबर की आंखों में झांका।*

*अकबर कुटिलता से मुस्कराए, बीरबल समझ गया कि बादशाह सलामत उससे मजाक करने के मूड में हैं।*

*अब जैसा बेसिर-पैर का सवाल था तो जवाब भी कुछ वैसा ही होना चाहिए था।*

*बीरबल ने इधर-उधर देखा, एक माली हाथ में लंबा बांस लेकर जा रहा था।*

*उसके पास जाकर बीरबल ने वह बांस अपने दाएं हाथ में ले लिया और बादशाह का दिया छोटा बांस का टुकड़ा बाएं हाथ में।*

*बीरबल बोला, ‘‘हुजूर, अब देखें इस टुकड़े को, हो गया न बिना काटे ही छोटा।’’*

*बड़े बांस के सामने वह टुकड़ा छोटा तो दिखना ही था।*

* निरुत्तर बादशाह अकबर मुस्करा उठे बीरबल की चतुराई देखकर।*

----------


## mantu007

*जब बीरबल बच्चा बना*
*
एक दिन बीरबल दरबार में देर से पहुंचा। जब बादशाह ने देरी का कारण पूछा तो  वह बोला, ‘‘मैं क्या करता हुजूर ! मेरे बच्चे आज जोर-जोर से रोकर कहने लगे  कि दरबार में न जाऊं। किसी तरह उन्हें बहुत मुश्किल से समझा पाया कि मेरा  दरबार में हाजिर होना कितना जरूरी है। इसी में मुझे काफी समय लग गया और  इसलिए मुझे आने में देर हो गई।’’

**बादशाह को लगा कि बीरबल बहानेबाजी कर रहा है।*

*बीरबल के इस उत्तर से बादशाह को तसल्ली नहीं हुई। वे बोले, ‘‘मैं तुमसे  सहमत नहीं हूं। किसी भी बच्चे को समझाना इतना मुश्किल नहीं जितना तुमने  बताया। इसमें इतनी देर तो लग ही नहीं सकती।’’*

*बीरबल हंसता हुआ बोला, ‘‘हुजूर ! बच्चे को गुस्सा करना या डपटना तो बहुत  सरल है। लेकिन किसी बात को विस्तार से समझा पाना बेहद कठिन।’’*

*अकबर बोले, ‘‘मूर्खों जैसी बात मत करो। मेरे पास कोई भी बच्चा लेकर आओ।  मैं तुम्हें दिखाता हूं कि कितना आसान है यह काम।’’ ‘‘ठीक है, जहांपनाह !’’  बीरबल बोला, ‘‘मैं खुद ही बच्चा बन जाता हूँ और वैसा ही व्यवहार करता हूं।  तब आप एक पिता की भांति मुझे संतुष्ट करके दिखाएं।’’*

*फिर बीरबल ने छोटे बच्चे की तरह बर्ताव करना शुरू कर दिया। उसने तरह-तरह  के मुंह बनाकर अकबर को चिढ़ाया और किसी छोटे बच्चे की तरह दरबार में  यहां-वहां उछलने-कूदने लगा। उसने अपनी पगड़ी जमीन पर फेंक दी। फिर वह जाकर  अकबर की गोद में बैठ गया और लगा उनकी मूछों से छेड़छाड़ करने।*

*बादशाह कहते ही रह गए, ‘‘नहीं…नहीं मेरे बच्चे ! ऐसा मत करो। तुम तो  अच्छे बच्चे हो न।’’ सुनकर बीरबल ने जोर-जोर से चिल्लाना शुरू कर दिया। तब  अकबर ने कुछ मिठाइयां लाने का आदेश दिया, लेकिन बीरबल जोर-जोर से चिल्लाता  ही रहा।*

----------


## mantu007

*अब बादशाह परेशान हो गए, लेकिन उन्होंने धैर्य बनाए रखा। वह बोले,  ‘‘बेटा ! खिलौनों से खेलोगे ? देखो कितने सुंदर खिलौने हैं।’’ बीरबल रोता  हुआ बोला, ‘‘नहीं, मैं तो गन्ना खाऊंगा।’’*

*अकबर मुस्कराए और गन्ना लाने का आदेश दिया।*

*थोड़ी ही देर में एक सैनिक कुछ गन्ने लेकर आ गया। लेकिन बीरबल का रोना  नहीं थमा। वह बोला, ‘‘मुझे बड़ा गन्ना नहीं चाहिए, छोटे-छोटे टुकड़े में  कटा गन्ना दो।’’*

*अकबर ने एक सैनिक को बुलाकर कहा कि वह एक गन्ने के छोटे-छोटे टुकड़े कर  दे। यह देखकर बीरबल और जोर से रोता हुआ बोला, ‘‘नहीं, सैनिक गन्ना नहीं  काटेगा। आप खुद काटें इसे।’’*

*अब बादशाह का मिजाज बिगड़ गया। लेकिन उनके पास गन्ना काटने के अलावा और  कोई चारा न था। और करते भी क्या ? खुद अपने ही बिछाए जाल में फंस गए थे वह।*

*गन्ने के टुकड़े करने के बाद उन्हें बीरबल के सामने रखते हुए बोले अकबर, ‘‘लो इसे खा लो बेटा।’’*

*अब बीरबल ने बच्चे की भांति मचलते हुए कहा, ‘‘नहीं मैं तो पूरा गन्ना ही खाऊंगा।’’*

*बादशाह ने एक साबुत गन्ना उठाया और बीरबल को देते हुए बोले, ‘‘लो पूरा गन्ना और रोना बंद करो।’’*
*लेकिन बीरबल रोता हुआ ही बोला, ‘‘नहीं, मुझे तो इन छोटे टुकड़ों से ही साबुत गन्ना बनाकर दो।’’*

*‘‘कैसी अजब बात करते हो तुम ! यह भला कैसे संभव है ?’’ बादशाह के स्वर में क्रोध भरा था।*

*लेकिन बीरबल रोता ही रहा। बादशाह का धैर्य चुक गया। बोले, ‘‘यदि तुमने रोना बन्द नहीं किया तो मार पड़ेगी तब।’’*

*अब बच्चे का अभिनय करता बीरबल उठ खड़ा हुआ और हंसता हुआ बोला,  ‘‘नहीं…नहीं ! मुझे मत मारो हुजूर ! अब आपको पता चला कि बच्चे की बेतुकी  जिदों को शांत करना कितना मुश्किल काम है ?’’*

* बीरबल की बात से सहमत थे अकबर, बोले, ‘‘हां ठीक कहते हो। रोते-चिल्लाते जिद पर अड़े बच्चे को समझाना बच्चों का खेल नहीं।’’*

----------


## ANAND SAHU

bahut achchha sutra hai dost

----------


## nitin

बहोत सुंदर मंतू जी , आज सुबह इसे पढकर, मन प्रस्सन हो गया, 
धन्यवाद !

----------


## mantu007

> बहोत सुंदर मंतू जी , आज सुबह इसे पढकर, मन प्रस्सन हो गया, 
> धन्यवाद !


धन्यवाद नितिन जी ... आगे भी ऐसे ही पोस्ट होते रहेंगे ...

----------


## Kamal Ji

मोंटू जी इस नाम का सूत्र बन चुका है. 
नियामक जन ध्यान दें इन दोनों सूत्रों को आपस में मिला दिया जाए 
वह सूत्र लगभग मृत प्राय है 
मोंटू जी कृपया क्षमा करें.

----------


## mantu007

> मोंटू जी इस नाम का सूत्र बन चुका है. 
> नियामक जन ध्यान दें इन दोनों सूत्रों को आपस में मिला दिया जाए 
> वह सूत्र लगभग मृत प्राय है 
> मोंटू जी कृपया क्षमा करें.


कोई बात नहीं दीदी ....... आप जैसा बोले ..वैसा ही होना चाहिए

----------


## nitin

> धन्यवाद नितिन जी ... आगे भी ऐसे ही पोस्ट होते रहेंगे ...


हा भाई, हम भी राह देख रहे है, 
अच्छा लगता है, इनकी कहानिया पढकर, और सिखने  को भी मिलता है

----------


## mantu007

*जल्दी बुलाकर लाओ*
*
बादशाह अकबर एक सुबह उठते ही अपनी दाढ़ी खुजलाते हुए बोले, ‘‘अरे, कोई है  ?’’ तुरन्त एक सेवक हाजिर हुआ। उसे देखते ही बादशाह बोले-‘‘जाओ, जल्दी  बुलाकर लाओ, फौरन हाजिर करो।’’ सेवक की समझ में कुछ नहीं आया कि किसे  बुलाकर लाए, किसे हाजिर करें ? बादशाह से पटलकर सवाल करने की तो उसकी  हिम्मत ही नहीं थी।

**उस सेवक ने यह बात दूसरे सेवक को बताई। दूसरे ने तीसरे को और तीसरे ने  चौथे को। इस तरह सभी सेवक इस बात को जान गए और सभी उलझन में पड़ गए कि किसे  बुलाकर लाए, किसे हाजिर करें।*
*
*
*बीरबल सुबह घूमने निकले थे। उन्होंने बादशाह के निजी सेवकों को भाग-दौड़  करते देखा तो समझ गए कि जरूर बादशाह ने कोई अनोखा काम बता दिया होगा, जो  इनकी समझ से बाहर है। उन्होंने एक सेवक को बुलाकर पूछा, ‘‘क्या बात है ? यह  भाग-दौड़ किसलिए हो रही है ?’’ सेवक ने बीरबल को सारी बात बताई, ‘‘महाराज  हमारी रक्षा करें। हम समझ नहीं पा रहे हैं कि किसे बुलाना है। अगर जल्दी  बुलाकर नहीं ले गए, तो हम पर आफत आ जाएगी।’’ बीरबल ने पूछा, ‘‘यह बताओ कि  हुक्म देते समय बादशाह क्या कर रहे थे ?’’ बादशाह के निजी सेवक, जिसे हुक्म  मिला था, उसे बीरबल के सामने हाजिर किया तो उसने बताय-‘‘जिस समय मुझे तलब  किया उस समय तो बिस्तर पर बैठे अपनी दाढ़ी खुजला रहे थे।’’ बीरबल तुरन्त  सारी बात समझ गए और उनके होंठों पर मुस्कान उभर आई। फिर उन्होंने उस सेवक  से कहा-‘‘तुम हाजाम को ले जाओ।’’*
*
*
*सेवक हज्जाम को बुला लाया और उसे बादशाह के सामने हाजिर कर दिया। बादशाह  सोचने लगे, ‘‘मैने इससे यह तो बताया ही नहीं था कि किसे बुलाकर लाना है।  फिर यह हज्जाम को लेकर कैसे हाजिर हो गया ?’’* 
*
*
*बादशाह ने सेवक से पूछा, ‘‘सच  बताओ। हज्जाम को तुम अपने मन से ले आए हो या किसी ने उसे ले आने का सुझाव  दिया था ?’’*
*
*
* सेवक घबरा गया, लेकिन बताए बिना भी तो छुटकारा नहीं था। बोला, ‘‘बीरबल  ने सुझाव दिया था, जहांपनाह !’’ बादशाह बीरबल की बुद्धि पर खुश हो गया।*

----------


## love birds

wah dost mazza aa gaya apka jawab nahi

----------


## Sameerchand

*मंटू भाई, मन खुश कर दिया...अकबर बीरबल के नोक झोक तो मैं बचपन से लेकर अभी तक पढ़ते आ रहा हु. मुझे बहुत अच्छा लगता हैं.

इतने हंसी मजाक वाले सूत्र के लिए बधाई और ++++++++++
*

----------


## mantu007

> *मंटू भाई, मन खुश कर दिया...अकबर बीरबल के नोक झोक तो मैं बचपन से लेकर अभी तक पढ़ते आ रहा हु. मुझे बहुत अच्छा लगता हैं.
> 
> इतने हंसी मजाक वाले सूत्र के लिए बधाई और ++++++++++
> *


धन्यवाद मित्र ..........

----------


## mantu007

*जितनी लम्बी चादर उतने पैर पसारो*
*
बादशाह अकबर के दरबारियों को अक्सर यह शिकायत रहती थी कि बादशाह हमेशा बीरबल को ही बुद्धिमान बताते हैं, औरों को नहीं।

**एक दिन बादशाह ने अपने सभी दरबारियों को दरबार में बुलाया और दो हाथ  लम्बी दो हाथ चौड़ी चादर देते हुए कहा—‘‘इस चादर से तुम लोग मुझे सर से  लेकर पैर तक ढंक दो तो मैं तुम्हें बुद्धिमान मान लूंगा।’’*

*सभी दरबारियों ने कोशिश की किंतु उस चादर से बादशाह को पूरा न ढंक सके,  सिर छिपाते तो पैर निकल आते, पैर छिपाते तो सिर चादर से बाहर आ जाता।  आड़ा-तिरछा लम्बा-चौड़ा हर तरह से सभी ने कोशिश की किंतु सफल न हो सके।*

* अब बादशाह ने बीरबल को बुलाया और वही चादर देते हुए उन्हें ढंकने को  कहा। जब बादशाह लेटे तो बीरबल ने बादशाह के फैले हुए पैरों को सिकोड़ लेने  को कहा। बादशाह ने पैर सिकोड़े और बीरबल ने सिर से पांव तक चादर से ढंक  दिया। अन्य दरबारी आश्चर्य से बीरबल की ओर देख रहे थे। तब बीरबल ने  कहा—‘‘जितनी लम्बी चादर उतने ही पैर पसारो।*

----------


## mantu007

*जीत किसकी*
*
बादशाह अकबर जंग में जाने की तैयारी कर रहे थे। फौज पूरी तरह तैयार थी।  बादशाह भी अपने घोड़े पर सवार होकर आ गए। साथ में बीरबल भी था। बादशाह ने  फौज को जंग के मैदान में कूच करने का निर्देश दिया।

**बादशाह आगे-आगे थे, पीछे-पीछे उनकी विशाल फौज चली आ रही थी। रास्ते में  बादशाह को जिज्ञासा हुई और उन्होंने बीरबल से पूछा—‘‘क्या तुम बता सकते हो  कि जंग में जीत किसकी होगी ?’’*

*‘‘हुजूर, इस सवाल का जवाब तो मैं जंग के बाद ही दूँगा।’’ बीरबल ने कहा।*

*कुछ देर बाद फौज जंग के मैदान में पहुंच गई। वहां पहुंचकर बीरबल ने  कहा—‘‘हुजूर, अब मैं आपके सवाल का जवाब देता हूं और जवाब यह है कि जीत आपकी  ही होगी।’’*

*‘‘यह तुम अभी कैसे कह सकते हो, जबकि दुश्मन की फौज भी बहुत विशाल है।’’ बादशाह ने शंका जाहिर की।*

*‘‘हुजूर, दुश्मन हाथी पर सवार हैं और हाथी तो सूंड से मिट्टी अपने ऊपर  ही फेंकता है तथा अपनी ही मस्ती में रहता है, जबकि आप घोड़े पर सवार है और  घोड़ों को तो गाजी मर्द कहा जाता है। घोड़ा आपको कभी धोखा नहीं देगा।’’  बीरबल ने कहा।*

*उस जंग में जीत बादशाह अकबर की ही हुई।*

----------


## mantu007

*जोरू का गुलाम* *
बादशाह अकबर और बीरबल बातें कर रहे थे। बात मियां-बीवी के रिश्ते पर चल  निकली तो बीरबल ने कहा—‘‘अधिकतर मर्द जोरू के गुलाम होते हैं और अपनी बीवी  से डरते हैं।’’*

*‘‘मैं नहीं मानता।’’ बादशाह ने कहा।*

*‘‘हुजूर, मैं सिद्ध कर सकता हूं।’’ बीरबल ने कहा।*

*‘‘सिद्ध करो ?’’*

*‘‘ठीक है, आप आज ही से आदेश जारी करें कि किसी के भी अपने बीवी से डरने  की बात साबित हो जाती है तो उसे एक मुर्गा दरबार में बीरबल के पास में जमा  करना होगा।’’*

*बादशाह ने आदेश जारी कर दिया।*

*कुछ ही दिनों में बीरबल के पास ढेरों मुर्गे जमा हो गए, तब उसने बादशाह  से कहा—‘‘हुजूर, अब तो इतने मुर्गे जमा हो गए हैं कि आप मुर्गीखाना खोल  सकते हैं। अतः अपना आदेश वापस ले लें।’’*

*बादशाह को न जाने क्या मजाक सूझा कि उन्होंने अपना आदेश वापस लेने से  इंकार कर दिया। खीजकर बीरबल लौट गया। अगले दिन बीरबल दरबार में आया तो  बादशाह अकबर से बोला—हुजूर, विश्वसनीय सूत्रों से पता चला है कि पड़ोसी  राजा की पुत्री बेहद खूबसूरत है, आप कहें तो आपके विवाह का प्रस्ताव भेजूं  ?’’*

*‘‘यह क्या कह रहे हो तुम, कुछ तो सोचो, जनानाखाने में पहले ही दो हैं, अगर उन्होंने सुन लिया तो मेरी खैर नहीं।’’ बादशाह ने कहा।*

*‘‘हुजूर, दो मुर्गे आप भी दे दें।’’ बीरबल ने कहा।*

* बीरबल की बात सुनकर बादशाह झेंप गए। उन्होंने तुरंत अपना आदेश वापस ले लिया।*

----------


## mantu007

*टेढा सवाल*
*
एक दिन अकबर और बीरबल वन-विहार के लिए गए। एक टेढे पेड की ओर इशारा करके  अकबर ने बीरबल से पूछा “यह दरख्त टेढा क्यों हैं ? बीरबल ने जवाब दिया “यह  इस लिए टेढा हैं क्योंकि ये जंगल के तमाम दरख्तो का साला हैं। 

बादशाह ने  पूछा तुम ऐसा कैसे कह सकते हो? बीरबल ने कहा दुनिया में ये बात मशहुर हैं  कि कुत्ते की दुम और साले हमेशा टेढे होते हैं। अकबर ने पूछा क्या मेरा  साला भी टेढा है? 

बीरबल ने फौरन कहा बेशक जहांपनाह! अकबर ने कहा फिर मेरे  टेढे साले को फांसी चढा दो! 

एक दिन बीरबल ने फांसी लगाने की तीन तक्ते बनवाए ” एक सोने का, एक चांदी  का और एक लोहे का।” उन्हें देखकर अकबर ने पूछा- तीन तख्ते किसलिए? 

बीरबल  ने कहा “गरीबनवाज, सोने का आपके लिए, चांदी का मेरे लिए और लोहे का तख्ता  सरकारी साले साहब के लिए। अकबर ने अचरज से पूछा मुझे और तुम्हे फांसी  किसलिए? बीरबल ने कहा “क्यों नहीं जहांपनाह आखिर हम भी तो किसी के साले  हैं। 

बादशाह अकबर हंस पडे, सरकारी साले साहब के जान में जान आई। वह बाइज्जत  बरी हो गया।*

----------


## mantu007

*तीन सवाल*
*
महाराजा अकबर, बीरबल की हाज़िरजवाबी के बडे कायल थे. उनकी इस बात से दरबार  के अन्य मंत्री मन ही मन बहुत जलते थे. उनमें से एक मंत्री, जो महामंत्री  का पद पाने का लोभी था, ने मन ही मन एक योजना बनायी. उसे मालूम था कि जब तक  बीरबल दरबार में मुख्य सलाहकार के रूप में है उसकी यह इच्छा कभी पूरी नहीं  हो सकती.

**एक दिन दरबार में अकबर ने बीरबल की हाज़िरजवाबी की बहुत प्रशंसा की. यह  सब सुनकर उस मंत्री को बहुत गुस्सा आया. उसने महाराज से कहा कि यदि बीरबल  मेरे तीन सवालों का उत्तर सही-सही दे देता है तो मैं उसकी बुद्धिमता को  स्वीकार कर लुंगा और यदि नहीं तो इससे यह सिद्ध होता है की वह महाराज का  चापलूस है. 
*

*अकबर को मालूम था कि बीरबल उसके सवालों का जवाब जरूर दे देगा  इसलिये उन्होंने उस मंत्री की बात स्वीकार कर ली.*

*उस मंत्री के तीन सवाल थे -*

*१. आकाश में कितने तारे हैं.*

*२. धरती का केन्द्र कहाँ है.*

*३. सारे संसार में कितने स्त्री और कितने पुरूष हैं.*

*अकबर ने फौरन बीरबल से इन सवालों के जवाब देने के लिये कहा. और शर्त रखी  कि यदि वह इनका उत्तर नहीं जानता है तो मुख्य सलाहकार का पद छोडने के लिये  तैयार रहे.*

----------


## mantu007

*बीरबल ने कहा, “तो सुनिये महाराज”.*

*पहला सवाल – बीरबल ने एक भेड मँगवायी. और कहा जितने बाल इस भेड के शरीर  पर हैं आकाश में उतने ही तारे हैं. मेरे दोस्त, गिनकर तस्सली कर लो, बीरबल  ने मंत्री की तरफ मुस्कुराते हुए कहा.*

*दूसरा सवाल – बीरबल ने ज़मीन पर कुछ लकीरें खिंची और कुछ हिसाब लगाया.  फिर एक लोहे की छड मँगवायी गयी और उसे एक जगह गाड दिया और बीरबल ने महाराज  से कहा, “महाराज बिल्कुल इसी जगह धरती का केन्द्र है, चाहे तो आप स्व्यं  जाँच लें”. महाराज बोले ठीक है अब तीसरे सवाल के बारे में कहो.*

*अब महाराज तीसरे सवाल का जवाब बडा मुश्किल है. क्योंकि इस दुनीया में  कुछ लोग ऐसे हैं जो ना तो स्त्री की श्रेणी में आते हैं और ना ही पुरूषों  की श्रेणी. उनमें से कुछ लोग तो हमारे दरबार में भी उपस्थित हैं जैसे कि ये  मंत्री जी.* 

*महाराज यदि आप इनको मौत के घाट उतरवा दें तो मैं स्त्री-पुरूष  की सही सही संख्या बता सकता हूँ. अब मंत्री जी सवालों का जवाब छोडकर थर-थर  काँपने लगे और महाराज से बोले,”महाराज बस-बस मुझे मेरे सवालों का जवाब मिल  गया. मैं बीरबल की बुद्धिमानी को मान गया हूँ”.*

* महाराज हमेशा की तरह बीरबल की तरफ पीठ करके हँसने लगे और इसी बीच वह मंत्री दरबार से खिसक लिया.*

----------


## mantu007

*तोता ना खाता है ना पीता है*
*
एक बहेलीये को तोते में बडी ही दिलचस्पी थी| वह उन्हें पकडता, सिखाता और  तोते के शौकीन लोगों को ऊँचे दामों में बेच देता था| एक बार एक बहुत ही  सुन्दर तोता उसके हाथ लगा| उसने उस तोते को अच्छी-अच्छी बातें सिखायीं उसे  तरह-तरह से बोलना सिखाया और उसे लेकर अकबर के दरबार में पहुँच गया| दरबार  में बहेलिये ने तोते से पूछा – बताओ ये किसका दरबार है? तोता बोला, “यह  जहाँपनाह अकबर का दरबार है”| सुनकर अकबर बडे ही खुश हुए| वह बहेलिये से  बोले, “हमें यह तोता चाहिये, बोलो इसकी क्या कीमत माँगते हो”| बहेलीया बोला  जहाँपनाह – सब कुछ आपका है आप जो दें वही मुझे मंजूर है| 

अकबर को जवाब  पसंद आया और उन्होंने बहेलिये को अच्छी कीमत देकर उससे तोते को खरीद लिया|

**महाराजा अकबर ने तोते के रहने के लिये बहुत खास इंतजाम किये| उन्होंने  उस तोते को बहुत ही खास सुरक्षा के बीच रखा| और रखवालों को हिदायत दी कि इस  तोते को कुछ नहीं होना चाहिये| यदि किसी ने भी मुझे इसकी मौत की खबर दी तो  उसे फाँसी पर लटका दिया जायेगा| अब उस तोते का बडा ही ख्याल रखा जाने लगा|  मगर विडंबना देखीये कि वह तोता कुछ ही दिनों बाद मर गया| अब उसकी सूचना  महाराज को कौन दे?*

*रखवाले बडे परेशान थे| तभी उन्में से एक बोला कि बीरबल हमारी मदद कर  सकता है| और यह कहकर उसने बीरबल को सारा वृतांत सुनाया तथा उससे मदद माँगी|*

*बीरबल ने एक क्षण कुछ सोचा और फिर रखवाले से बोला – ठीक है तुम घर जाओ  महाराज को सूचना मैं दूँगा| बीरबल अगले दिन दरबार में पहुँचे और अकबर से  कहा, “हुज़ूर आपका तोता…” अकबर ने पूछा – “हाँ-हाँ क्या हुआ मेरे तोते को?”  बीरबल ने फिर डरते-डरते कहा – “आपका तोता जहाँपनाह…” हाँ-हाँ बोलो बीरबल  क्या हुआ तोते को? “महाराज आपका तोता…|” बीरबल बोला| “अरे खुदा के लिये कुछ  तो कहो बीरबल मेरे तोते को क्या हुआ”, अकबर ने खीजते हुए कहा|*

*“जहाँपनाह, आपका तोता ना तो कुछ खाता है ना कुछ पीता है, ना कुछ बोलता  है ना अपने पँख फडफडाता है, ना आँखे खोलता है और ना ही…” राज ने गुस्से में  कहा – “अरे सीधा-सीधा क्यों नहीं बोलते की वो मर गया है”| बीरबल तपाक से  बोला – “हुज़ूर मैंने मौत की खबर नहीं दी बलकि ऐसा आपने कहा है, मेरी जान  बख्शी जाये”|*

* और महाराज निरूत्तर हो गये|*

----------


## mantu007

*दाढ़ी पकड़ने की सजा*
*
बादशाह अकवर एक दिन दरबार में पधारे और सिंहासन पर विराजमान होते ही  उन्होंने दरबारियों से कहा, ‘‘आज एक शख्स ने मेरी दाढ़ी खींची है। कहिए,  मैं उसे क्या सजा दूं।

**यह सुनकर सभी दरबारी हैरान हुए और सोचने लगे कि किसने ऐसी गुस्ताखी की ?  आखिर किसकी मौत आई है जो ऐसी जुर्रत कर बैठा। वे परस्पर कानाफूसी करने  लगे।*

*थोड़ी देर के बाद एक दरबारी बोला, ‘‘जहांपनाह ! जिसने ऐसा दुस्साहस किया है, उसका सिर धड़ से उड़ा दिया जाए।*

*दूसरे दरबारी ने कहा, ‘‘मेरी राय है जहांपनाह कि ऐसी गुस्ताखी करने वाले  को हाथी के पैरों तले कुचलवा दिया जाए।’’ किसी ने कहा उस पर कोड़े बरसाएं  जाएं, किसी ने कहा कि उसे जिन्दा दीवार में चिनवा दिया जाए।*

*जितने दरबारी, उतनी तरह की बातें।*
*तरह-तरह की सजाएं सुझाई गईं।*

*उनकी बातें सुन कर बादशाह ऊब गए। अन्त में उन्होंने बीरबल से कहा,  ‘‘बीरबल, तुम क्या कहते हो ? हमारी दाढ़ी खींचने वाले को हमें क्या सजा  देनी चाहिए ?*

----------


## mantu007

*बीरबल मंद-मंद मुस्कराए और बोले-‘‘जहांपनाह ! आप उसे प्यार से मिठाई  खिलाइए। इस अपराध की यही सजा है।’’ बीरबल का उत्तर सुनकर सारे दरबारी चौंके  और उस अंदाज में बीरबल का चेहरा देखने लगे, मानो वे पगला गए हों।*

*जबकि बीरबल के उत्तर से खुश होकर बादशाह ने कहा, ‘‘वाह-वाह ! बीरबल, तुम्हारी बात बिल्कुल सही है।*

*लेकिन यह तो बताओ कि मेरी दाढ़ी किसने खींची होगी ?’’ बीरबल ने कहा,  ‘‘जहांपनाह ! छोटे शाहजादे के अलावा ऐसी हिम्मत कौन कर सकता है ? उसने तो  प्यार से ही ऐसा किया होगा ! इसलिए उसे सजा में मिठाई खिलानी चाहिए।*

*बीरबल की बात सही थी। आज सुबह शाहजादा बादशाह की गोद में बैठा था.  खेलते-खेलते उसने बादशाह की दाढ़ी खींची थी। चतुर बीरबल के जवाब से बादशाह  खुश हुए।*

*अन्य सभी दरबारियों, जो इतना भी नहीं सोच पाए कि बाहर का कोई शख्स भला बादशाह की दाढ़ी कैसे खींच सकता है, के सिर शर्म से झुक गए।*

----------


## mantu007

*पंडित जी**
शाम ढलने को थी। सभी आगंतुक धीरे-धीरे अपने घरों को लौटने लगे थे। तभी  बीरबल ने देखा कि एक मोटा-सा आदमी शरमाता हुआ चुपचाप एक कोने में खड़ा है।  बीरबल उसके निकट आता हुआ बोला, ‘‘लगता है तुम कुछ कहना चाहते हो। बेहिचक कह  डालो जो कहना है। मुझे बताओ, तुम्हारी क्या समस्या है ?’’*

*वह मोटा व्यक्ति सकुचाता हुआ बोला, ‘‘मेरी समस्या यह है कि मैं  पढ़ा-लिखा नहीं हूं। मैंने अपनी शिक्षा पर ध्यान नहीं दिया जिसका मुझे खेद  है। मैं भी समाज में सिर उठाकर सम्मान से जीना चाहता हूं। पर अब नहीं लगता  है ऐसा कभी नहीं हो पाएगा।’’*

*‘‘नहीं कोई देर नहीं, ऐसा जरूर होगा यदि तुम हिम्मत न हारो और परिश्रम करो। तुममें भी योग्यता है’’ बीरबल ने कहा।*

*‘‘लेकिन ज्ञान पाने में तो सालों लग जाएंगे।’’ मोटे आदमी ने कहा, ‘‘मैं  इतना इंतजार नहीं कर सकता। मैं तो यह जानना चाहता हूँ कि क्या कोई ऐसा  तरीका है कि चुटकी बजाते ही प्रसिद्धि मिल जाए।’’*

*प्रसिद्धि पाने का ऐसा आसान रास्ता तो कोई नहीं है।’’ बीरबल बोला, ‘‘यदि  तुम वास्तव में योग्य और प्रसिद्ध कहलवाना चाहते हो, तो मेहनत तो करनी ही  होगी। वह भी कुछ समय के लिए।’’*

*यह सुनकर मोटा आदमी सोच में डूब गया।*

*‘‘नहीं मुझमें इतना धैर्य नहीं है।’’ मोटे आदमी ने कहा, ‘‘मैं तो तुरंत ही प्रसिद्धि पाकर ‘पंडित जी’ कहलवाना चाहता हूं।’’*

*‘‘ठीक है।’’ बीरबल बोला, ‘‘इसके लिए तो एक ही उपाय है। कल तुम बाजार में  जाकर खड़े हो जाना। मेरे भेजे आदमी वहां होंगे, जो तुम्हें पंडित जी कहकर  पुकारेंगे। वे बार-बार जोर-जोर से ऐसा कहेंगे। इससे दूसरे लोगों का ध्यान  इस ओर जाएगा, वे भी तुम्हें पंडित जी कहना शुरू कर देंगे। ऐसा होना  स्वाभाविक भी है। लेकिन हमारा नाटक तभी सफल होगा जब तुम गुस्सा दिखाते हुए  उन पर पत्थर फेंकने लगोगे या हाथ में लाठी लेकर उनको दौड़ाना होगा तुम्हें।  लेकिन सतर्क रहना, गुस्से का सिर्फ दिखावा भर करना है तुम्हें। किसी को  चोट नहीं पहुंचनी चाहिए।’’*

----------


## mantu007

*उस समय तो वह मोटा आदमी कुछ समझ नहीं पाया और घर लौट गया।*

*अगली सुबह वह मोटा आदमी बीरबल के कहेनुसार व्यस्त बाजार में जाकर खड़ा  हो गया। तभी बीरबल के भेजे आदमी वहां आ पहुंचे और तेज स्वर में कहने लगे-  ‘‘पंडितजी…पंडितज  …पंडितजी…।’’*

*मोटे आदमी ने यह सुन अपनी लाठी उठाई और भाग पड़ा उन आदमियों के पीछे।  जैसे सच ही में पिटाई कर देगा। बीरबल के भेजे आदमी वहां से भाग निकले,  लेकिन पंडितजी..पंडितजी…क  ा राग अलापना उन्होंने नहीं छोड़ा। कुछ ही देर बाद  आवारा लड़कों का वहां घूमता समूह ‘पंडितजी…पंडितजी  ’ चिल्लाता हुआ उस मोटे  आदमी के पास आ धमका।*

*बड़ा मजेदार दृश्य उपस्थित हो गया था। मोटा आदमी लोगों के पीछे दौड़ रहा  था और लोग ‘पंडितजी…पंडितजी  ’ कहते हुए नाच-गाकर चिल्ला रहे थे।*

*अब मोटा आदमी पंडितजी के नाम से प्रसिद्ध हो गया। जब भी लोग उसे देखते  तो पंडितजी कहकर ही संबोधित करते। अपनी ओर से तो लोग यह कहकर उसका मजाक  उड़ाते थे कि वह उन पर पत्थर फेंकेगा या लाठी लेकर उनके पीछे दौड़ेगा।  लेकिन उन्हें क्या पता था कि मोटा तो चाहता ही यही था। वह प्रसिद्ध तो होने  ही लगा था।*

*इसी तरह महीनों बीत गए।*

*मोटा आदमी भी थक चुका था। वह यह भी समझ गया था कि लोग उसे सम्मानवश  पंडितजी नहीं कहते, बल्कि ऐसा कहकर तो वे उसका उपहास करते हैं। लोग जान गए  थे कि पंडित कहने से उसे गुस्सा आ जाता है। वह सोचता था कि शायद लोग मुझे  पागल समझते हैं। यह सोचकर वह इतना परेशान हो गया कि फिर से बीरबल के पास जा  पहुंचा।*

*वह बोला, ‘‘मैं मात्र पंडितजी कहलाना नहीं चाहता। वैसे मुझे स्वयं को  पंडित कहलवाना पसंद है और कुछ समय तक यह सुनना मुझे अच्छा भी लगा। लेकिन अब  मैं थक चुका हूं। लोग मेरा सम्मान नहीं करते, वो तो मेरा मजाक उड़ाते  हैं।’’*

----------


## mantu007

*मोटे आदमी को वास्तविकता का आभास होने लगा था।*
*
*
*मोटे आदमी को यह कहता देख बीरबल हंसता हुआ यह बोला, ‘‘मैंने तो तुमसे  पहले ही कह दिया था कि तुम बहुत समय तक ऐसा नहीं कर पाओगे। लोग तुम्हें वह  सब कैसे कह सकते हैं, जो तुम हो ही नहीं। क्या तुम उन्हें मूर्ख समझते हो ?  जाओ, अब कुछ समय किसी दूसरे शहर में जाकर बिताओ। जब लौटो तो उन लोगों को  नजरअंदाज कर देना जो तुम्हें पंडितजी कहकर पुकारें। एक अच्छे, सभ्य व्यक्ति  की तरह आचरण करना। शीघ्र ही लोग समझ जाएंगे कि ‘पंडितजी’ कहकर तुम्हारा  उपहास करने में कुछ नहीं रक्खा और वे ऐसा कहना छोड़ देंगे।’’*
*
*
*मोटे आदमी ने बीरबल के निर्देश पर अमल किया।*
*
*
*जब वह कुछ माह बाद दूसरे शहर से लौटकर आया तो लोगों ने उसे पंडितजी कहकर  परेशान करना चाहा, लेकिन उसने कोई ध्यान न दिया। अब वह मोटा आदमी खुश था  कि लोग उसे उसके असली नाम से जानने लगे हैं। वह समझ गया था कि प्रसिद्धि  पाने की सरल राह कोई नहीं है।*

----------


## mantu007

*बादशाह का गुस्सा**
बादशाह अकबर अपनी बेगम से किसी बात पर नाराज हो गए। नाराजगी इतनी बढ़ गई कि  उन्हें बेगम को मायके जाने को कह दिया। बेगम ने सोचा कि शायद बादशाह ने  गुस्से में ऐसा कहा है, इसलिए वह मायके नहीं गईं। जब बादशाह ने देखा कि  बेगम अभी तक मायके नहीं गई हैं तो उन्होंने गुस्से में कहा—‘‘तुम अभी तक  यहीं हो, गई नहीं, सुबह होते ही अपने मायके चली जाना वरना अच्छा न होगा।  तुम चाहो तो अपनी मनपसंद चीज साथ ले जा सकती हो।’’*
*
*
*बेगम सिसक कर जनानखाने में चली गईं। वहां जाकर उसने बीरबल को बुलाया।  बीरबल बेगम के सामने पेश हो गया। बेगम ने बादशाह की नाराजगी के बारे में  बताया और उनके हुक्म को भी बता दिया ।*
*
*
*‘‘बेगम साहिबा अगर बादशाह ने हुक्म दिया है तो जाना ही पड़ेगा, और अपनी  मनपसंद चीज ले जाने की बाबत जैसा मैं कहता हूं वैसा ही करें, बादशाह की  नाराजगी भी दूर हो जाएगी।’’*
*
*
*बेगम ने बीरबल से कहे अनुसार बादशाह को रात में नींद की दवा दे दी और  उन्हें नींद में ही पालकी में डालकर अपने साथ मायके ले आई और एक सुसज्जित  शयनकक्ष में सुला दिया। जब बादशाह की नींद खुली तो स्वयं को अनजाने स्थान  पर पाकर हैरान हो गए, पुकारा—‘‘कोई है ?’’*
*
*
*उनकी बेगम साहिबा उपस्थित हुईं। बेगम को वहां देखकर वे समझ गए कि वे  अपनी ससुराल में हैं। उन्होंने गुस्से से पूछा—‘‘तुम हमें भी यहां ले आई,  इतनी बड़ी गुस्ताखी कर डाली …।’’*
*
*
*‘‘मेरे सरताज, आपने ही तो कहा था कि अपनी मन पसंद चीज ले जाना…इसलिए आपको ले आई।’’*
*
*
*यह सुनकर बादशाह का गुस्सा जाता रहा, मुस्कराकर बोले—‘‘जरूर तुम्हें यह तरकीब बीरबल ने ही बताई होगी।’’*
*
*
* बेगम ने हामी भरते हुए सिर हिला दिया।*

----------


## mantu007

*बादशाह का सपना*
*
एक रात सोते समय बादशाह अकबर ने यह अजीब सपना देखा कि केवल एक छोड़कर उनके बाकी सभी दांत गिर गए हैं।

**फिर अगले दिन उन्होंने देश भर के विख्यात ज्योतिषियों व नुजूमियों को  बुला भेजा और और उन्हें अपने सपने के बारे में बताकर उसका मतलब जानना चाहा।*

*सभी ने आपस में विचार-विमर्श किया और एक मत होकर बादशाह से कहा,  ‘‘जहांपनाह, इसका अर्थ यह है कि आपके सारे नाते-रिश्तेदार आपसे पहले ही मर  जाएंगे।’’*

*यह सुनकर अकबर को बेहद क्रोध हो आया और उन्होंने सभी ज्योतिषियों को  दरबार से चले जाने को कहा। उनके जाने के बाद बादशाह ने बीरबल से अपने सपने  का मतलब बताने को कहा।*

*कुछ देर तक तो बीरबल सोच में डूबा रहा, फिर बोला, ‘‘हुजूर, आपके सपने का  मतलब तो बहुत ही शुभ है। इसका अर्थ है कि अपने नाते-रिश्तेदारों के बीच आप  ही सबसे अधिक समय तक जीवित रहेंगे।’’*

*बीरबल की बात सुनकर बादशाह बेहद प्रसन्न हुए। बीरबल ने भी वही कहा था जो  ज्योतिषियों ने, लेकिन कहने में अंतर था। बादशाह ने बीरबल को ईनाम देकर  विदा किया।*

----------


## mantu007

*बादशाह की पहेलीया 
**
बादशाह अकबर को पहेली सुनाने और सुनने का काफी शौक था। कहने का मतलब यह कि  पक्के पहेलीबाज थे। वे दूसरो से पहेली सुनते और समय-समय पर अपनी पहेली भी  लोगो को सुनाया करते थे। एक दिन अकबर ने बीरबल को एक नई पहेली सुनायी, “ऊपर  ढक्कन नीचे ढक्कन, मध्य-मध्य खरबूजा। मौं छुरी से काटे आपहिं, अर्थ तासु  नाहिं दूजा।”*
*
*
*बीरबल ने ऐसी पहेली कभी नहीं सुनी थी। इसलिए वह चकरा गया। उस पहेली का  अर्थ उसकी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था। अत प्रार्थना करते हुए बादशाह से बोला,  “जहांपनाह! अगर मुझे कुछ दिनों की मोहलत दी जाये तो मैं इसका अर्थ अच्छी  तरह समझकर आपको बता सकूँगा।” बादशाह ने उसका प्रस्ताव मंजूर कर लिया।*
*
*
*बीरबल अर्थ समझने के लिए वहां से चल पड़ा। वह एक गाँव में पहुँचा। एक तो  गर्मी के दिन, दूसरे रास्ते की थकन से परेशान व विवश होकर वह एक घर में  घुस गया। घर के भीतर एक लड़की भोजन बना रही थी।*
*
*
*बेटी! क्या कर रही हो?” उसने पूछा। लडकी ने उत्तर दिया, “आप देख नहीं रहे हैं। मैं बेटी को पकाती और माँ को जलाती हूँ।”*
*
*
*अच्छा, दो का हाल तो तुमने बता दिया, तीसरा तेरा बापू क्या कर रहा है और कहाँ है?” बीरबल ने पूछा।*
*वह मिट्टी में मिट्टी मिला रहे हैं।” लडकी ने जवाब दिया। इस जवाब को  सुनकर बीरबल ने फिर पूछा, “तेरी माँ क्या कर रही है?” एक को दो कर रही है।”  लडकी ने कहा।*

----------


## mantu007

*बीरबल को लडकी से ऐसी आशा नहीं थी। परन्तु वह ऐसी पण्डित निकली कि उसके  उत्तर से वह एकदम आश्चर्यचकित रह गया। इसी बीच उसके माता-पिता भी आ पहुँचे।  बीरबल ने उनसे सारा समाचार कह सुनाया। लडकी का पिता बोला, मेरी लड़की ने  आपको ठीक उत्तर दिया है। अरहर की दाल अरहर की सूखी लकड़ी से पक रही है। मैं  अपनी बिरादरी का एक मुर्दा जलाने गया था और मेरी पत्नी पडोस में मसूर की  दाल दल रही थी।” बीरबल लडकी की पहेली-भरी बातों से बड़ा खुश हुआ। उसने  सोचा, शायद यहां बादशाह की पहेली का भेद खुल जाये, इसलिए लडकी के पिता से  उपरोक्त पहेली का अर्थ पूछा।*

* यह तो बड़ी ही सरल पहेली है। इसका अर्थ मैं आपको बतलाता हूँ – धरती और  आकाश दो ढक्कन हैं। उनके अन्दर निवास करने वाला मनुष्य खरबूजा है। वह उसी  प्रकार मृत्यु आने पर मर जाता है, जैसे गर्मी से मोम पिघल जाती है।” उस  किसान ने कहा। बीरबल उसकी ऐसी बुध्दिमानी देखकर बड़ा प्रसन्न हुआ और उसे  पुरस्कार देकर दिल्ली के लिए प्रस्थान किया। वहाँ पहुँचकर बीरबल ने सभी के  सामने बादशाह की पहेली का अर्थ बताया। बादशाह ने प्रसन्न होकर बीरबल को ढेर  सारे इनाम दिये।*

----------


## mantu007

*बीरबल और तानसेन का विवाद*
*
तानसेन और बीरबल में किसी बात को लेकर विवाद हो गया। दोनों ही अपनी-अपनी  बात पर अटल थे। हल निकलता न देख दोनों बादशाह की शरण में गए। बादशाह अकबर  को अपने दोनों रत्न प्रिय थे। वे किसी को भी नाराज नहीं करना चाहते थे, अतः  उन्होंने स्वयं फैसला न देकर किसी और से फैसला कराने की सलाह दी।

**‘‘हुजूर, जब आपने किसी और से फैसला कराने को कहा है तो यह भी बता दें कि  हम किस गणमान्य व्यक्ति से अपना फैसला करवाएं ?’’ बीरबल ने पूछा।*

*‘‘तुम लोग महाराणा प्रताप से मिलो, मुझे यकीन है कि वे इस मामले में तुम्हारी मदद जरूर करेंगे।’’ बादशाह अकबर ने जवाब दिया।*

*अकबर की सलाह पर तानसेन और बीरबल महाराणा प्रताप से मिले और अपना-अपना  पक्ष रखा। दोनों की बातें सुनकर महाराणा प्रताप कुछ सोचने लगे, तभी तानसेन  ने मधुर रागिनी सुनानी शुरू कर दी। महाराणा मदहोश होने लगे। जब बीरबल ने  देखा कि तानसेन अपनी रागिनी से महाराणा को अपने पक्ष में कर रहा है तो उससे  रहा न गया, तुरन्त बोला—‘‘महाराणाजी, अब मैं आपको एक सच्ची बात बताने जा  रहा हूं, जब हम दोनों आपके पास आ रहे थे तो मैंने पुष्कर जी में जाकर  प्रार्थना की थी कि मेरा पक्ष सही होगा तो सौ गाय दान करूंगा; और मियां  तानसेन जी ने प्रार्थना कर यह मन्नत मांगी कि यदि वह सही होंगे तो सौ गायों  की कुर्बानी देंगे। महाराणा जी अब सौ गायों की जिंदगी आपके हाथों में  है।’’*

*बीरबल की यह बात सुनकर महाराणा चौंक गए। भला एक हिंदू शासक होकर गो  हत्या के बारे में सोच कैसे सकते थे। उन्होंने तुरन्त बीरबल के पक्ष को सही  बताया।*

*जब बादशाह अकबर को यह बात पता चली तो वह बहुत हंसे।*

----------


## mantu007

*बीरबल कहां मिलेगा**
एक दिन बीरबल बाग में टहलते हुए सुबह की ताजा हवा का आनंद ले रहा था कि  अचानक एक आदमी उसके पास आकर बोला, ‘‘क्या तुम मुझे बता सकते हो कि बीरबल  कहां मिलेगा ?’’*

*‘‘बाग में।’’ बीरबल बोला।*

*वह आदमी थोड़ा सकपकाया लेकिन फिर संभलकर बोला, ‘‘वह कहां रहता है ?’’*

*‘‘अपने घर में।’’ बीरबल ने उत्तर दिया।*

*हैरान-परेशान आदमी ने फिर पूछा, ‘‘तुम मुझे उसका पूरा पता ठिकाना क्यों नहीं बता देते ?’’*

*‘‘क्योंकि तुमने पूछा ही नहीं।’’ बीरबल ने ऊंचे स्वर में कहा।*

*‘‘क्या तुम नहीं जानते कि मैं क्या पूछना चाहता हूं ?’’ उस आदमी ने फिर सवाल किया।*

*‘‘नहीं।’ बीरबल का जवाब था।*

*वह आदमी कुछ देर के लिए चुप हो गया, बीरबल का टहलना जारी था। उस आदमी ने  सोचा कि मुझे इससे यह पूछना चाहिए कि क्या तुम बीरबल को जानते हो ? वह फिर  बीरबल के पास जा पहुंचा, बोला, ‘‘बस, मुझे केवल इतना बता दो कि क्या तुम  बीरबल को जानते हो ?’’*

*‘‘हां, मैं जानता हूं।’’ जवाब मिला।*

----------


## mantu007

*‘‘तुम्हारा क्या नाम है ?’’ आदमी ने पूछा।*

*‘‘बीरबल।’’ बीरबल ने उत्तर दिया।*

*अब वह आदमी भौचक्का रह गया। वह बीरबल से इतनी देर से बीरबल का पता पूछ  रहा था और बीरबल था कि बताने को तैयार नहीं हुआ कि वही बीरबल है। उसके लिए  यह बेहद आश्चर्य की बात थी।*

*‘‘तुम भी क्या आदमी हो…’’ कहता हुआ वह कुछ नाराज सा लग रहा था, ‘‘मैं  तुमसे तुम्हारे ही बारे में पूछ रहा था और तुम न जाने क्या-क्या ऊटपटांग  बता रहे थे। बताओ, तुमने ऐसा क्यों किया ?’’*

*‘‘मैंने तुम्हारे सवालों का सीधा-सीधा जवाब दिया था, बस !’’*

*अंततः वह आदमी भी बीरबल की बुद्धि की तीक्ष्णता देख मुस्कराए बिना न रह सका।*

----------


## mantu007

*बीरबल की पैनी दृष्टि**
बीरबल बहुत नेक दिल इंसान थे। वह सैदव दान करते रहते थे और इतना ही नहीं,  बादशाह से मिलने वाले इनाम को भी ज्यादातर गरीबों और दीन-दुःखियों में बांट  देते थे, परन्तु इसके बावजूद भी उनके पास धन की कोई कमी न थी। दान देने के  साथ-साथ बीरबल इस बात से भी चौकन्ने रहते थे कि कपटी व्यक्ति उन्हें अपनी  दीनता दिखाकर ठग न लें।*

*ऐसे ही अकबर बादशाह ने दरबारियों के साथ मिलकर एक योजना बनाई कि देखें  कि सच्चे दीन दुःखियों की पहचान बीरबल को हो पाती है या नही। बादशाह ने  अपने एक सैनिक को वेश बदलवाकर दीन-हीन अवस्था में बीरबल के पास भेजा कि अगर  वह आर्थिक सहायता के रूप में बीरबल से कुछ ले आएगा, तो अकबर की ओर से उसे  इनाम मिलेगा।*

*एक दिन जब बीरबल पूजा-पाठ करके मंदिर से आ रहे थे तो भेष बदले हुए सैनिक  ने बीरबल के सामने आकर कहा, “हुजूर दीवान! मैं और मेरे आठ छोटे बच्चे हैं,  जो आठ दिनों से भूखे हैं….भगवान का कहना है कि भूखों को खाना खिलाना बहुत  पुण्य का कार्य है, मुझे आशा है कि आप मुझे कुछ दान देकर अवश्य ही पुण्य  कमाएंगे।”*

*बीरबल ने उस आदमी को सिर से पांव तक देखा और एक क्षण में ही पहचान लिया कि वह ऐसा नहीं है, जैसा वह दिखावा कर रहा है।*

*बीरबल मन ही मन मुस्कराए और बिना कुछ बोले ही उस रास्ते पर चल पडे़ जहां  से होकर एक नदी पार करनी पड़ती थी। वह व्यक्ति भी बीरबल के पीछे-पीछे चलता  रहा। बीरबल ने नदी पार करने के लिए जूती उतारकर हाथ में ले ली। उस व्यक्ति  ने भी अपने पैर की फटी पुरानी जूती हाथ में लेने का प्रयास किया।*

*बीरबल नदी पार कर कंकरीले मार्ग आते ही दो-चार कदम चलने के बाद ही जूती  पहन लेता। बीरबल यह बात भी गौर कर चुके थे कि नदी पार करते समय उसका पैर  धुलने के कारण वह व्यक्ति और भी साफ-सुथरा, चिकना, मुलायम गोरी चमड़ी का  दिखने लगा था इसलिए वह मुलायम पैरों से कंकरीले मार्ग पर नहीं चल सकता था।*

*“दीवानजी! दीन ट्टहीन की पुकार आपने सुनी नहीं?” पीछे आ रहे व्यक्ति ने कहा।*

----------


## mantu007

*बीरबल बोले, “जो मुझे पापी बनाए मैं उसकी पुकार कैसे सुन सकता हूँ? ”*

*“क्या कहा? क्या आप मेरी सहायता करके पापी बन जांएगे?”*

*“हां, वह इसलिए कि शास्त्रों में लिखा है कि बच्चे का जन्म होने से पहले  ही भगवान उसके भोजन का प्रबन्ध करते हुए उसकी मां के स्तनों में दूध दे  देता है, उसके लिए भोजन की व्यव्स्था भी कर देता है। यह भी कहा जाता है कि  भगवान इन्सान को भूखा उठाता है पर भूखा सुलाता नहीं है। इन सब बातों के बाद  भी तुम अपने आप को आठ दिन से भूखा कह रहे हो। 
*

*इन सब स्थितियों को देखते  हुए यहीं समझना चाहिये कि भगवान तुमसे रूष्ट हैं और वह तुम्हें और तुम्हारे  परिवार को भूखा रखना चाहते हैं लेकिन मैं उसका सेवक हूँ, अगर मैं तुम्हारा  पेट भर दूं तो ईश्वर मुझ पर रूष्ट होगा ही। मैं ईश्वर के विरूध्द नहीं जा  सकता, न बाबा ना! मैं तुम्हें भोजन नहीं करा सकता, क्योंकि यह सब कोई पापी  ही कर सकता है।”*

*बीरबल का यह जबाब सुनकर वह चला गया।*

*उसने इस बात की बादशाह और दरबारियों को सूचना दी।*

*बादशाह अब यह समझ गए कि बीरबल ने उसकी चालाकी पकड़ ली है।*

*अगले दिन बादशाह ने बीरबल से पूछा, “बीरबल तुम्हारे धर्म-कर्म की बड़ी चर्चा है पर तुमने कल एक भूखे को निराश ही लौटा दिया, क्यों?”*

*“आलमपनाह! मैंने किसी भूखे को नहीं, बल्कि एक ढोंगी को लौटा दिया था और  मैं यह बात भी जान गया हूँ कि वह ढोंगी आपके कहने पर मुझे बेवकूफ बनाने आया  था।”*

----------


## mantu007

*अकबर ने कहा, “बीरबल! तुमनें कैसे जाना कि यह वाकई भूखा न होकर, ढोंगी है?”*

*“उसके पैरों और पैरों की चप्पल देखकर। यह सच है कि उसने अच्छा भेष बनाया था, मगर उसके पैरों की चप्पल कीमती थी।”*

*बीरबल ने आगे कहा, “माना कि चप्पल उसे भीख में मिल सकती थी, पर उसके  कोमल, मुलायम पैर तो भीख में नहीं मिले थे, इसलिए कंकड क़ी गड़न सहन न कर  सके।”*

*इतना कहकर बीरबल ने बताया कि किस प्रकार उसने उस मनुष्य की परीक्षा लेकर  जान लिया कि उसे नंगे पैर चलने की भी आदत नहीं, वह दरिद्र नहीं बल्कि किसी  अच्छे कुल का खाता कमाता पुरूष है।”*

*बादशाह बोले, “क्यों न हो, वह मेरा खास सैनिक है।” फिर बहुत प्रसन्न  होकर बोले, “सचमुच बीरबल! माबदौलत तुमसे बहुत खुश हुए! तुम्हें धोखा देना  आसान काम नहीं है।”*

*बादशाह के साथ साजिश में शामिल हुए सभी दरबारियों के चेहरे बुझ गए।*

----------


## marwariladka

वाह मित्र वाह...रेपो बनता है...आगे और पोस्ट करते रहो मित्र..



> *अकबर ने कहा, “बीरबल! तुमनें कैसे जाना कि यह वाकई भूखा न होकर, ढोंगी है?”*
> 
> *“उसके पैरों और पैरों की चप्पल देखकर। यह सच है कि उसने अच्छा भेष बनाया था, मगर उसके पैरों की चप्पल कीमती थी।”*
> 
> *बीरबल ने आगे कहा, “माना कि चप्पल उसे भीख में मिल सकती थी, पर उसके  कोमल, मुलायम पैर तो भीख में नहीं मिले थे, इसलिए कंकड क़ी गड़न सहन न कर  सके।”*
> 
> *इतना कहकर बीरबल ने बताया कि किस प्रकार उसने उस मनुष्य की परीक्षा लेकर  जान लिया कि उसे नंगे पैर चलने की भी आदत नहीं, वह दरिद्र नहीं बल्कि किसी  अच्छे कुल का खाता कमाता पुरूष है।”*
> 
> *बादशाह बोले, “क्यों न हो, वह मेरा खास सैनिक है।” फिर बहुत प्रसन्न  होकर बोले, “सचमुच बीरबल! माबदौलत तुमसे बहुत खुश हुए! तुम्हें धोखा देना  आसान काम नहीं है।”*
> ...

----------


## mantu007

*बीरबल की योग्यता**
दरबार में बीरबल से जलने वालों की कमी नहीं थी। बादशाह अकबर का साला तो कई  बार बीरबल से मात खाने के बाद भी बाज न आता था। बेगम का भाई होने के कारण  अक्सर बेगम की ओर से भी बादशाह को दबाव सहना पड़ता था।*

*ऐसे ही एक बार साले साहब स्वयं को बुद्धिमान बताते हुए दीवान पद की मांग  करने लगे। बीरबल अभी दरबार में नहीं आया था। अतः बादशाह अकबर ने साले साहब  से कहा—‘‘मुझे आज सुबह महल के पीछे से कुत्ते के पिल्ले की आवाजें सुनाई  दे रही थीं, शायद कुतिया ने बच्चे दिए हैं। देखकर आओ, फिर बताओ कि यह बात  सही है या नहीं ?’’*

*साले साहब चले गए, कुछ देर बाद लौटकर बोले—‘‘हुजूर आपने सही फरमाया, कुतिया ही ने बच्चे दिए हैं।*

*‘‘अच्छा कितने बच्चे हैं ?’’ बादशाह ने पूछा।*

*‘‘हुजूर वह तो मैंने गिने नहीं।’’*

*‘‘गिनकर आओ।’’*

*साले साहब गए और लौटकर बोले—‘‘हुजूर पाँच बच्चे हैं ?’’*

*‘‘कितने नर हैं…कितने मादा ?’’ बादशाह ने फिर पूछा।*

*‘‘वह तो नहीं देखा।’’*

*‘‘जाओ देखकर आओ।’’*

*आदेश पाकर साले साहब फिर गए और लौटकर जवाब दिया—‘‘तीन नर, दो मादा हैं हुजूर।’’*

*‘‘नर पिल्ले किस रंग के हैं ?’’*

*‘‘हुजूर वह देखकर अभी आता हूं।’’*

----------


## mantu007

*‘‘रहने दो…बैठ जाओ।’’ बादशाह ने कहा।*

*साले साहब बैठ गए। कुछ देर बाद बीरबल दरबार में आया। तब बादशाह अकबर  बोले—‘‘बीरबल, आज तुम सुबह महल के पीछे से पिल्लों की आवाजें आ रही हैं,  शायद कुतिया ने बच्चे दिए हैं, जाओ देखकर आओ माजरा क्या है !’’*

*‘‘जी हुजूर।’’ बीरबल चला गया और कुछ देर बाद लौटकर बोला—‘‘हुजूर आपने सही फरमाया…कुतिया ने ही बच्चे दिए हैं।’’*

*‘‘कितने बच्चे हैं ?’’*

*‘‘हुजूर पांच बच्चे हैं।’’*

*‘‘कितने नर हैं….कितने मादा।’’*

*‘‘हुजूर, तीन नर हैं…दो मादा।’’*

*‘‘नर किस रंग के हैं ?’’*

*‘‘दो काले हैं, एक बादामी है।’’*

*‘‘ठीक है बैठ जाओ।’’*

*बादशाह अकबर ने अपने साले की ओर देखा, वह सिर झुकाए चुपचाप बैठा रहा। बादशाह ने उससे पूछा—‘‘क्यों तुम अब क्या कहते हो ?’’*

*उससे कोई जवाब देते न बना।*

----------


## mantu007

*पैसे की थैली किसकी*
*दरबार लगा हुआ था। बादशाह अकबर राज-काज देख रहे थे। तभी दरबान ने सूचना  दी कि दो व्यक्ति अपने झगड़े का निपटारा करवाने के लिए आना चाहते हैं।*

*बादशाह ने दोनों को बुलवा लिया। दोनों दरबार में आ गए और बादशाह के सामने झुककर खड़े हो गए।*
*‘‘कहो क्या समस्या है तुम्हारी ?’’ बादशाह ने पूछा।*

*‘‘हुजूर मेरा नाम काशी है, मैं तेली हूं और तेल बेचने का धंधा करता हूं;  और हुजूर यह कसाई है। इसने मेरी दुकान पर आकर तेल खरीदा और साथ में मेरी  पैसों की भरी थैली भी ले गया। जब मैंने इसे पकड़ा और अपनी थैली मांगी तो यह  उसे अपनी बताने लगा, हुजूर अब आप ही न्याय करें।’’*

*‘‘जरूर न्याय होगा, अब तुम कहो तुम्हें क्या कहना है ?’’ बादशाह ने कसाई  से कहा। ‘‘हुजूर मेरा नाम रमजान है और मैं कसाई हूँ, हुजूर, जब मैंने अपनी  दुकान पर आज मांस की बिक्री के पैसे गिनकर थैली जैसे ही उठाई, यह तेली आ  गया और मुझसे यह थैली छीन ली। अब उस पर अपना हक जमा रहा है, हुजूर, मुझ  गरीब के पैसे वापस दिला दीजिए।’’*

*दोनों की बातें सुनकर बादशाह सोच में पड़ गए। उन्हें समझ नहीं आ रहा था  कि वह किसके हाथ फैसला दें।* 

*उन्होंने बीरबल से फैसला करने को कहा। बीरबल ने  उससे पैसों की थैली ले ली और दोनों को कुछ देर के लिए बाहर भेज दिया।  बीरबल ने सेवक से एक कटोरे में पानी मंगवाया और उस थैली में से कुछ सिक्के  निकालकर पानी में डाले और पानी को गौर से देखा। फिर बादशाह से कहा—‘‘हुजूर,  इस पानी में सिक्के डालने से तेल जरा-सा भी अंश पानी में नहीं उभार रहा  है। यदि यह सिक्के तेली के होते तो यकीनन उन पर सिक्कों पर तेल लगा होता और  वह तेल पानी में भी दिखाई देता।’’*

----------


## mantu007

*बादशाह ने भी पानी में सिक्के डाले, पानी को गौर से देखा और फिर बीरबल  की बात से सहमत हो गए। बीरबल ने उन दोनों को दरबार में बुलाया और  कहा—‘‘मुझे पता चल गया है कि यह थैली किसकी है। काशी, तुम झूठ बोल रहे हो,  यह थैली रमजान कसाई की है।’’*

*‘‘हुजूर यह थैली मेरी है।’’ काशी एक बार फिर बोला।*

*बीरबल ने सिक्के डले पानी वाला कटोरा उसे दिखाते हुए कहा—‘‘यदि यह थैली  तुम्हारी है तो इन सिक्कों पर कुछ-न-कुछ तेल अवश्य होना चाहिए, पर तुम भी  देख लो…तेल तो अंश मात्र भी नजर नहीं आ रहा है।’’*
*काशी चुप हो गया।*

*बीरबल ने रमजान कसाई को उसकी थैली दे दी और काशी को कारागार में डलवा दिया।*

----------


## mantu007

*भाई जैसा**
बादशाह अकबर तब बहुत छोटे थे, जब उनकी मां का देहांत हुआ था। चूंकि वह बहुत  छोटे थे, इसलिए उन्हें मां के दूध की दरकार थी। महल में तब एक दासी रहती  थी, जिसका शिशु भी दुधमुंहा था। वह नन्हें अकबर को दूध पिलाने को राजी हो  गई। दासी का वह पुत्र व अकबर दोनों साथ-साथ दासी का दूध पीने लगे।*

*दासी के पुत्र का नाम हुसिफ था। चूंकि हुसिफ व अकबर ने एक ही स्त्री का  दुग्धपान किया था, इसलिए वे दूध-भाई हो गए थे। अकबर को भी लगाव था हुसिफ  से।*

*समय बीतता रहा। अकबर बादशाह बन गए और देश के सर्वाधिक शक्तिशाली सम्राट  बने। लेकिन हुसिफ एक मामूली दरबारी तक न बन पाया। उसकी मित्रता जुआरियों के  साथ थी और कुछ ऐसे लोग भी उसके साथी थे, जो पैसा फिजूल बहाया करते थे। एक  समय ऐसा आया जब हुसिफ के पास दो समय के भोजन के लिए भी पैसा पास न था।  लोगों ने तब उसे बादशाह के पास जाने को कहा।*

*हुसिफ ने बादशाह अकबर के पास जाने की तैयारी शुरू कर दी।*

*हुसिफ के दरबार में पहुंचते ही बादशाह ने उसे ऐसे गले लगाया जैसे उसका  सगा भाई ही हो। लंबे अर्से के बाद हुसिफ को देख बादशाह बेहद खुश थे।  उन्होंने उसकी हर संभव सहायता करनी चाही।*

*हुसिफ को अकबर ने दरबार में नौकरी दे दी। रहने के लिए बड़ा मकान,  नौकर-चाकर, घोड़ागाड़ी भी दी। निजी खर्च के लिए एक मोटी रकम हर महीने उसको  मिलती थी।*

*अब हुसिफ की जिन्दगी अमन-चैन से गुजर रही थी। उसे किसी चीज की कोई कमी नहीं थी।*

*‘‘यदि तुम्हारी कुछ और जरूरतें हों, तो बेहिचक कह डालो। सब पूरी की जाएंगी।’’ बादशाह ने हुसिफ से कहा।*

----------


## mantu007

*तब हुसिफ ने जवाब दिया, ‘‘आपने अब तक जितना दिया है वह काफी है शाही  जीवन बिताने को, बादशाह सलामत। आपने मुझे इज्जत बख्शी, सर उठाकर चलने की  हैसियत दी। मुझसे ज्यादा खुश और कौन होगा।*

* मेरे लिए यह भी फक्र की बात है  कि देश का सम्राट मुझे अपना भाई मानता है। और क्या चाहिए हो सकता है  मुझे।’’ कहते हुए उसने सिर खुजाया, होंठों पर अहसान भरी मुस्कान थी। लेकिन  लगता था उसे कुछ और भी चाहिए था। वह बोला, ‘‘मैं महसूस करता हूं कि बीरबल  जैसे बुद्धिमान व योग्य व्यक्ति के साथ रहूं। मेरी ख्वाहिश है कि जैसे  बीरबल आपका सलाहकार है, वैसा ही मुझे भी कोई सलाह देने वाला हो।’’*

*बादशाह अकबर ने हुसिफ की यह इच्छा भी पूरी करने का फैसला किया। उन्होंने  बीरबल को बुलाकर कहा, ‘‘हुसिफ मेरे भाई जैसा है। मैंने उसे जीवन के सभी  ऐशो-आराम उपलब्ध करा दिए हैं, लेकिन अब वह तुम्हारे जैसा योग्य सलाहकार  चाहता है। तुम अपने जैसा बल्कि यह समझो अपने भाई जैसा कोई व्यक्ति लेकर आओ  जो हुसिफ का मन बहला सके। वह बातूनी न हो, पर जो भी बोले, नपा-तुला बोले।  उसकी बात का कोई मतलब होना चाहिए। समझ गए न कि मैं क्या चाहता हूं।’’*

*पहले तो बीरबल समझ ही न पाया कि बादशाह ऐसा क्यों चाहते हैं। उसे हुसिफ में ऐसी कोई खूबी दिखाई न देती थी।*

*‘‘जी हुजूर !’’ बीरबल बोला, ‘‘आप चाहते हैं कि मैं ऐसा आदमी खोजकर लाऊं जो मेरे भाई जैसा हो।’’*
*‘‘ठीक समझे हो।’’ बादशाह ने कहा।*

*अब बीरबल सोचने लगा कि ऐसा कौन हो सकता है, जो उसके भाई जैसा हो। हुसिफ  भाग्यशाली है जो बादशाह उसे अपना भाई मानते हैं और उसे सारे ऐशो-आराम  उपलब्ध करा दिए हैं। लेकिन बीरबल को हुसिफ की यह मांग जची नहीं कि उसके पास  भी बीरबल जैसा सलाहकार हो।*

* बादशाह बेहद सम्मान करते थे बीरबल का और बीरबल  भी बादशाह पर जान छिड़कता था। लेकिन हुसिफ तो इस लायक कतई नहीं था। अब  बीरबल सोच ही रहा था कि समस्या को हल कैसे किया जाए, तभी पास की पशुशाला से  सांड़ के रंभाने की आवाज आई। बीरबल तुरंत खड़ा हो गया। आखिरकार उसे अपने  भाई जैसा कोई मिल ही गया था।*

*अगले दिन उस सांड़ के साथ बीरबल महल में जाकर अकबर के सामने खड़ा हो गया।*

----------


## mantu007

*‘तुम अपने साथ इस सांड़ को लेकर यहां क्यों आए हो, बीरबल ?’ अकबर ने पूछा।

**‘‘यह मेरा भाई है, बादशाह सलामत।’’ बीरबल बोला, ‘‘हम दोनों एक ही मां का  दूध पीकर बड़े हुए हैं….गऊ माता का दूध पीकर। इसलिए यह सांड़ मेरे भाई  जैसा है…दूध-भाई। यह बोलता भी बहुत कम है। जो इसकी भाषा समझ लेता है, उसे  यह कीमती सलाह भी देता है। इसे हुसिफ को दे दें, मेरे जैसा सलाहकार पाने की  उसकी इच्छा पूरी हो जायगी।’’*
*
*
*बीरबल का यह उत्तर सुनकर अकबर को अपनी गलती का अहसास हुआ। तब उन्हें लगा कि जैसे उन जैसा कोई दूसरा नहीं, वैसे ही बीरबल भी एक ही है।*

----------


## mantu007

*मूर्खों की फेहरिस्तख**
बादशाह अकबर घुड़सवारी के इतने शौकीन थे कि पसंद आने पर घोड़े का मुंहमांगा  दाम देने को तैयार रहते थे। दूर-दराज के मुल्कों, जैसे अरब, पर्शिया आदि  से घोड़ों के विक्रेता मजबूत व आकर्षक घोड़े लेकर दरबार में आया करते थे।  बादशाह अपने व्यक्तिगत इस्तेमाल के लिए चुने गए घोड़े की अच्छी कीमत दिया  करते थे।*

* जो घोड़े बादशाह की रुचि के नहीं होते थे उन्हें सेना के लिए खरीद  लिया जाता था।*

*अकबर के दरबार में घोड़े के विक्रेताओं का अच्छा व्यापार होता था।*

*एक दिन घोड़ों का एक नया विक्रेता दरबार में आया। अन्य व्यापारी भी उसे  नहीं जानते थे। उसने दो बेहद आकर्षक घोड़े बादशाह को बेचे और कहा कि वह ठीक  ऐसे ही सौ घोड़े और लाकर दे सकता है, बशर्ते उसे आधी कीमत पेशगी दे दी  जाए।*

*बादशाह को चूंकि घोड़े बहुत पसंद आए थे, सो वैसे ही सौ और घोड़े लेने का तुरंत मन बना लिया।*

*बादशाह ने अपने खजांची को बुलाकर व्यापारी को आधी रकम अदा करने को कहा।  खजांची उस व्यापारी को लेकर खजाने की ओर चल दिया। लेकिन किसी को भी यह उचित  नहीं लगा कि बादशाह ने एक अनजान व्यापारी को इतनी बड़ी रकम बतौर पेशगी दे  दी। लेकिन विरोध जताने की हिम्मत किसी के पास न थी।*

*सभी चाहते थे कि बीरबल यह मामला उठाए।*

* बीरबल भी इस सौदे से खुश न था। वह बोला, ‘‘हुजूर ! कल मुझे आपने शहर भर  के मूर्खों की सूची बनाने को कहा था। मुझे खेद है कि उस सूची में आपका नाम  सबसे ऊपर है।*

----------


## mantu007

*बादशाह अकबर का चेहरा मारे गुस्से के सुर्ख हो गया। उन्हें लगा कि बीरबल  ने भरे दरबार में विदेशी मेहमानों के सामने उनका अपमान किया है।*

*गुस्से से भरे बादशाह चिल्लाए, ‘‘तुम्हारी हिम्मत कैसे हुई हमें मूर्ख बताने की ?’’*

*‘‘क्षमा करें बादशाह सलामत।’’ बीरबल अपना सिर झुकाते हुए सम्मानित लहजे  में बोला आप चाहें तो मेरा सर कलम करवा दें, यदि आप के कहने पर तैयार की गई  मूर्खों की फेहरिस्त में आपका नाम सबसे ऊपर रखना आपको गलत लगे।’’*

*दरबार में ऐसा सन्नाटा छा गया कि सुई गिरे तो आवाज सुनाई दे जाए।*

*अब बादशाह अकबर अपना सीधा हाथ उठाए, तर्जनी को बीरबल की ओर ताने आगे  बढ़े। दरबार में मौजूद सभी लोगों की सांस जैसे थम सी गई थी। उत्सुक्ता व  उत्तेजना सभी के चेहरों पर नृत्य कर रही थी। उन्हें लगा कि बादशाह सलामत  बीरबल का सिर धड़ से अलग कर देंगे। इससे पहले किसी की इतनी हिम्मत न हुई थी  कि बादशाह को मूर्ख कहे।*

*लेकिन बादशाह ने अपना हाथ बीरबल के कंधे पर रख दिया। वह कारण जानना  चाहते थे। बीरबल समझ गया कि बादशाह क्या चाहते हैं। वह बोला, ‘‘आपने घोड़ों  के ऐसे व्यापारी को बिना सोचे-समझे एक मोटी रकम पेशगी दे दी, जिसका  अता-पता भी कोई नहीं जानता। वह आपको धोखा भी दे सकता है। इसलिए मूर्खों की  सूची में आपका नाम सबसे ऊपर है। 
*

*हो सकता है कि अब वह व्यापारी वापस ही न  लौटे। वह किसी अन्य देश में जाकर बस जाएगा और आपको ढूढ़े नहीं मिलेगा। किसी  से कोई भी सौदा करने के पूर्व उसके बारे में जानकारी तो होनी ही चाहिए। उस  व्यापारी ने आपको मात्र दो घोड़े बेचे और आप इतने मोहित हो गए कि मोटी रकम  बिना उसको जाने-पहचाने ही दे दी। यही कारण है बस।’’*

----------


## mantu007

*‘‘तुरंत खजाने में जाओ और रकम की अदायगी रुकवा दो।’’ अकबर ने तुरंत अपने एक सेवक को दौड़ाया।*

*बीरबल बोला, ‘‘अब आपका नाम उस सूची में नहीं रहेगा।’’*

* बादशाह अकबर कुछ क्षण तो बीरबल को घूरते रहे, फिर अपनी दृष्टि दरबारियों  पर केन्द्रित कर ठहाका लगाकर हंस पड़े। 

सभी लोगों ने राहत की सांस ली कि  बादशाह को अपनी गलती का अहसास हो गया था। हंसी में दरबारियों ने भी साथ  दिया और बीरबल की चतुराई की एक स्वर से प्रशंसा की।*

----------


## mantu007

*मैं आपका नौकर हूँ, बैंगन का नहीं*
*
एक दिन अकबर और बीरबल महल के बागों में सैर कर रहे थे| फले-फूले बाग को  देखकर अकबर बहुत खुश थे| वे बीरबल से बोले, “बीरबल, देखो यह बैंगन, कितनी  सुनदर लग रहे हैं!” इनकी सब्जी कितनी स्वादिष्ट लगती है! बीरबल, मुझे बैंगन  बहुत पसंद हैं| 

हाँ महाराज, आप सत्य कहते हैं| यह बैंगन है ही ऐसी सब्जी,  जो ना सिर्फ देखने में ब्लकि खाने में भी इसका कोई मुकाबला नहीं है| और  देखिये महाराज भगवान ने भी इसीलिये इसके सिर पर ताज बनाया है| अकबर यह  सुनकर बहुत खुश हुआ|

**कुछ हफ्तों बाद अकबर और बीरबल उसी बाग में घूम रहे थे| अकबर को कुछ याद  आया और मुस्कुराते हुए बोले, “बीरबल देखो यह बैंगन कितना भद्दा और बदसूरत  है और यह खाने में भी बहुत बेस्वाद है|” हाँ हुज़ूर, आप सही कह रहे हैं  बीरबल बोला| इसीलिये इसका नाम बे-गुण है बीरबल ने चतुराई से नाम को बदलते  हुए कहा|*

*यह सुनकर अकबर को गुस्सा आ गया| उन्होंने झल्लाते हुए कहा,”क्या मतलब है  बीरबल?” मैं जो भी बात कहता हूँ तुम उसे ही ठीक बताते हो| बैंगन के बारे  में तुम्हारी दोनों ही बातें सच कैसे हो सकती हैं, क्या तुम मुझे समझाओगे? 
*

*बीरबल ने हाथ जोडते हुए कहा,”हुज़ूर, मैं आपका नौकर हूँ बैंगन का नहीं”|*

* अकबर यह जवाब सुनकर बहुत खुश हुए और बीरबल की तरफ पीठ करके मुस्कुराने लगे|*

----------


## mantu007

*राखपत और रखापत*
*
एक बार दिल्ली दरबार में बैठे हुए बादशाह अकबर ने अपने नवरत्नों से पूछा  “भई, यह बताओ सबसे बडा पट यानी शहर कौनसा हैं।” 
पहले नवरत्न ने कहा  ‘सोनीपत’।

 दूसरा नवरत्न -”हुजूर, पानीपत सबसे बडा पत हैं। 

तीसरे नवरत्न ने  लम्बी हांकी “नहीं जनाब, दलपत से बडा पत और कोई दूसरा नहीं हैं।

**चौथे नवरत्न ने अपना राग अलापा “सबसे बडा पत तो दिल्लीपत यानी दिल्ली  शहर हैं। बीरबल चुपचाप बैठे हुए सारी बातें सुन रहे थे। अकबर ने बीरबल से  कहा तुम भी कुछ बोलो। बीरबल ने कहा “सबसे बडा पत हैं ‘राखपत’ और दूसरा बडा  पत हैं ‘रखापत’।” 
*

*अकबर ने पूछा “बीरबल हमने सोनीपत, पानीपत दलपत और  दिल्लीपत सब पत सुन रखे हैं। पर राखपत, रखापत किस शहर के नाम हैं।*

*बीरबल बोले “हुजूर राखपत का मतलब हैं मैं आपके रखूं और राकह्पत का मतलब  हैं आप मेरी बात रखो। 
*

*यह मेलजोल और प्रेमभाव जिस पत में नहीं है उस पत का  क्या मतलब हैं। प्रेमभाव हैं तो जंगल में भी मंगल हैं और प्रेमभाव नहीं तो  नगर भी नरक का द्वार हैं।*

*अकबर बीरबल की बातों को सुनकर बहुत खुश हुए और उन्हें कई इनामों से नवाजा।*

----------


## mantu007

*राज्य में कौए कितने हैं**
एक दिन अकबर अपने मत्रीं बीरबल के साथ अपने महल के बाग में घूम रहे थे |  अकबर बागों में उडते कौओं को देखकर कुछ सोचने लगे और बीरबल से पूछा, “क्यों  बीरबल, हमारे राज्य में कितने कौए होंगे”?*

*बीरबल ने कुछ देर अंगुलियों पर कुछ हिसाब लगाया और बोले,”हुज़ूर, हमारे  राज्य में कुल मिलाकर 95, 463 कौए हैं”| तुम इतना विश्वास से कैसे कह सकते  हो? हुज़ूर, “आप खुद गिन लिजीये, बीरबल बोले”| 
*

*अकबर को कुछ इसी प्रकार के  जवाब का अंदेशा था| उन्होंने ने पूछा,”बीरबल, यदि इससे कम हुए तो”? तो इसका  मतलब है कि कुछ कौए अपने रिश्तेदारों से मिलने दूसरे राज्यों में गये हैं|  और यदि ज्यादा हुए तो?*

* तो इसका मतलब यह हैं हु़जूर कि कुछ कौए अपने  रिश्तेदारों से मिलने हमारे राज्य में आये हैं बीरबल ने मुस्कुरा कर जवाब  दिया|*

* अकबर एक बार फिर मुस्कुरा कर रह गये|*

----------


## mantu007

*रेत और चीनी*
*
बादशाह अकबर के दरबार की कार्यवाही चल रही थे, तभी एक दरबारी हाथ मी शीशे  का एक मर्तबान लिए वहाँ आया बादशाह ने पूछा “क्या है इस मर्तबान मे ?”

**दरबारी बोला “इसमे रेत और चीनी का मिश्रण है “*

*“वह किसलिए” फ़िर पूछा अकबर ने*

*“माफ़ी चाहता हूँ हुजुर” दरबारी बोला, “हम बीरबल की काबिलियत को परखना  चाहते हैं, हम चाहते हैं की वह रेत से चीनी का दाना दाना अलग कर दे”*

*बादशाह अब बीरबल से मुखातिब हुए, “देख लो बीरबल, रोज ही तुम्हारे सामने  एक नई समस्या रख दी जाती है, अब तुम्हे बिना पानी मे घोले इस रेत मे से  चीनी को अलग करना है “*

*“कोई समस्या नहीं जहाँपनाह” बीरबल बोले, यह तो मेरे बाएँ हाथ का काम है, कहकर बीरबल ने मर्तबान उठाया और चल दिया दरबार से बाहर !*

*बीरबल बाग़ मे पहुंचकर रुका और मर्तबान मे भरा सारा मिश्रण आम के एक  बड़े पेड़ के चारो और बिखेर दिया “यह तुम क्या कर रहे हो? ” एक दरबारी ने  पूछा*

*बीरबल बोले, “यह तुम्हे कल पता चलेगा”*

----------


## mantu007

*अगले दिन फ़िर वे सभी उस आम के पेड़ के नीचे जा पहुंचे, वहाँ अब केवल  रेत पड़ी थी, चीनी के सारे दाने चीटियाँ बटोर कर अपने बिलों मे पहुंचा चुकी  थीं, कुछ चीटियाँ तो अभी भी चीनी के दाने घसीट कर ले जाती दिखायी दे रही  थीं !*

*“लेकिन सारी चीनी कहाँ चली गई ?” दरबारी ने पूछा*

*“रेत से अलग हो गई” बीरबल ने कहा*

*सभी जोर से हंस पड़े,*

*बादशाह ने दरबारी से कहा की अब तुम्हे चीनी चाहिये तो चीटियों के बिल मे घुसों”*

*सभी ने जोर का ठहाका लगाया और बीरबल की अक्ल की दाद दी*

----------


## mantu007

*सब बह जाएंगे**
बादशाह अकबर और बीरबल शिकार पर गए हुए थे। उनके साथ कुछ सैनिक तथा सेवक भी  थे। शिकार से लौटते समय एक गांव से गुजरते हुए बादशाह अकबर ने उस गांव के  बारे में जानने की जिज्ञासा हुई। उन्होंने इस बारे में बीरबल से कहा तो  उसने जवाब दिया—‘‘हुजूर, मैं तो इस गांव के बारे में कुछ नहीं जानता, किंतु  इसी गांव के किसी बाशिन्दे से पूछकर बताता हूं।’’*

*बीरबल ने एक आदमी को बुलाकर पूछा—‘‘क्यों भई, इस गांव में सब ठीकठाक तो है न ?’’*

*उस आदमी ने बादशाह को पहचान लिया और बोला—‘‘हुजूर आपके राज में कोई कमी कैसे हो सकती है।’’*

*‘‘तुम्हारा नाम क्या है ?’’ बादशाह ने पूछा।*
*‘‘गंगा।’’*

*‘‘तुम्हारे पिता का नाम ?’’*

*‘‘जमुना और मां का नाम सरस्वती है ?’’*

*‘‘हुजूर, नर्मदा।’’*

*यह सुनकर बीरबल ने चुटकी ली और बोला—‘‘हुजूर तुरन्त पीछे हट जाइए। यदि  आपके पास नाव हो तभी आगे बढ़ें वरना नदियों के इस गांव में तो डूब जाने का  खतरा है।’’*

* यह सुनकर बादशाह अकबर हंसे बगैर न रह सके।*

----------


## mantu007

*सब लोग एक जैसा सोचते हैं*
*
दरबार की कार्यवाही चल रही थी। सभी दरबारी एक ऐसे प्रश्न पर विचार कर रहे  थे जो राज-काज चलाने की दृष्टि से बेहद अहम न था। सभी एक-एक कर अपनी राय दे  रहे थे। बादशाह दरबार में बैठे यह महसूस कर रहे थे कि सबकी राय अलग है।  उन्हें आश्चर्य हुआ कि सभी एक जैसे क्यों नहीं सोचते !

**तब अकबर ने बीरबल से पूछा, ‘‘क्या तुम बता सकते हो कि लोगों की राय आपस में मिलती क्यों नहीं ? सब अलग-अलग क्यों सोचते हैं ?’’*

*‘‘हमेशा ऐसा नहीं होता, बादशाह सलामत !’’ बीरबल बोला, ‘‘कुछ समस्याएं  ऐसी होती हैं जिन पर सभी के विचार समान होते हैं।’’ इसके बाद कुछ और काम  निपटा कर दरबार की कार्यवाही समाप्त हो गई। सभी अपने-अपने घरों को लौट चले।*

*उसी शाम जब बीरबल और अकबर बाग में टहल रहे थे तो बादशाह ने फिर वही राग छेड़ दिया और बीरबल से बहस करने लगे।*

*तब बीरबल बाग के ही एक कोने की ओर उंगली से संकेत करता हुआ बोला, ‘‘वहां  उस पेड़ के निकट एक कुआं है। वहां चलिए, मैं कोशिश करता हूं कि आपको समझा  सकूं कि जब कोई समस्या जनता से जुड़ी हो तो सभी एक जैसा ही सोचते हैं। मेरे  कहने का मतलब यह है कि बहुत सी ऐसी बातें हैं जिनको लेकर लोगों के विचार  एक जैसे होते हैं।’’*

*अकबर ने कुछ देर कुंए की ओर घूरा, फिर बोले, ‘‘लेकिन मैं कुछ समझा नहीं,  तुम्हारे समझाने का ढंग कुछ अजीब सा है।’’ बादशाह जबकि जानते थे कि बीरबल  अपनी बात सिद्ध करने के लिए ऐसे ही प्रयोग करता रहता है।*

*‘‘सब समझ जाएंगे हुजूर !’’ बीरबल बोला, ‘‘आप शाही फरमान जारी कराएं कि  नगर के हर घर से एक लोटा दूध लाकर बाग में स्थित इस कुएं में डाला जाए। दिन  पूर्णमासी का होगा। हमारा नगर बहुत बड़ा है, यदि हर घर से एक लोटा दूध इस  कुएं में पड़ेगा तो यह दूध से भर जाएगा।’’*

----------


## mantu007

*बीरबल की यह बात सुन अकबर ठहाका लगाकर हंस पड़े। फिर भी उन्होंने बीरबल के कहेनुसार फरमान जारी कर दिया।*

*शहर भर में मुनादी करवा दी गई कि आने वाली पूर्णमासी के दिन हर घर से एक  लोटा दूध लाकर शाही बाग के कुएं में डाला जाए। जो ऐसा नहीं करेगा उसे सजा  मिलेगी।*

*पूर्णमासी के दिन बाग के बाहर लोगों की कतार लग गई। इस बात का विशेष  ध्यान रखा जा रहा था कि हर घर से कोई न कोई वहां जरूर आए। सभी के हाथों में  भरे हुए पात्र (बरतन) दिखाई दे रहे थे।*

*बादशाह अकबर और बीरबल दूर बैठे यह सब देख रहे थे और एक-दूसरे को देख  मुस्करा रहे थे। सांझ ढलने से पहले कुएं में दूध डालने का काम पूरा हो गया  हर घर से दूध लाकर कुएं में डाला गया था। जब सभी वहां से चले गए तो अकबर व  बीरबल ने कुएं के निकट जाकर अंदर झांका। कुआं मुंडेर तक भरा हुआ था। लेकिन  यह देख अकबर को बेहद हैरानी हुई कि कुएं में दूध नहीं पानी भरा हुआ था। दूध  का तो कहीं नामोनिशान तक न था।*

*हैरानी भरी निगाहों से अकबर ने बीरबल की ओर देखते हुए पूछा, ‘‘ऐसा क्यों  हुआ ? शाही फरमान तो कुएं में दूध डालने का जारी हुआ था, यह पानी कहां से  आया ? लोगों ने दूध क्यों नहीं डाला ?’’*

*बीरबल एक जोरदार ठहाका लगाता हुआ बोला, ‘‘यही तो मैं सिद्ध करना चाहता  था हुजूर ! मैंने कहा था आपसे कि बहुत सी ऐसी बातें होती हैं जिस पर लोग एक  जैसा सोचते हैं, और यह भी एक ऐसा ही मौका था। लोग कीमती दूध बरबाद करने को  तैयार न थे। वे जानते थे कि कुएं में दूध डालना व्यर्थ है। इससे उन्हें  कुछ मिलने वाला नहीं था। इसलिए यह सोचकर कि किसी को क्या पता चलेगा, सभी  पानी से भरे बरतन ले आए और कुएं में उड़ेल दिए। नतीजा…दूध के बजाय पानी से  भर गया कुआं।’’*

*बीरबल की यह चतुराई देख अकबर ने उसकी पीठ थपथपाई।*

* बीरबल ने सिद्ध कर दिखाया था कि कभी-कभी लोग एक जैसा भी सोचते हैं।*

----------


## mantu007

*सबसे बड़ा हथियार*
*
अकबर और बीरबल के बीच कभी-कभी ऐसी बातें भी हुआ करती थीं जिनकी परख करने  में जान का खतरा रहता था। एक बार अकबर ने बीरबल से पूछा-‘‘बीरबल, संसार में  सबसे बड़ा हथियार कौन-सा है ?’’ 

‘‘बादशाह सलामत ! संसार में सबसे बड़ा  हथियार है आत्मविश्वास।’’ बीरबल ने जवाब दिया।

**अकबर ने बीरबल की इस बात को सुनकर अपने दिल में रख लिया और किसी समय  इसकी परख करने का निश्चय किया। दैवयोग से एक दिन एक हाथी पागल हो गया। ऐसे  में हाथी को जंजीरों में जकड़ कर रखा जाता था।*
*
*
*अकबर ने बीरबल के आत्मविश्वास की परख करने के लिए उधर तो बीरबल को बुलवा  भेजा और इधर हाथी के महावत को हुक्म दिया कि जैसे ही बीरबल को आता देखे,  वैसे ही हाथी की जंजीर खोल दे।*
*
*
*बीरबल को इस बात का पता नहीं था। जब वे बादशाह अकबर से मिलने उनके दरबार  की ओर जा रहे थे तो पागल हाथी को छोड़ा जा चुका था। बीरबल अपनी ही मस्ती  में चले जा रहे थे कि उनकी नजर पागल हाथी पर पड़ी, जो चिंघाड़ता हुआ उनकी  तरफ आ रहा था।*
*
*
*बीरबल हाजिर जवाब, बेहद बुद्धिमान, चतुर और आत्मविश्वासी थे। वे समझ गए  कि बादशाह अकबर ने आत्मविश्वास और बुद्धि की परीक्षा के लिए ही पागल हाथी  को छुड़वाया है।*
*
*
*दौड़ता हुआ हाथी सूंड को उठाए तेजी से बीरबल की ओर चला आ रहा था। बीरबल  ऐसे स्थान पर खड़े थे कि वह इधर-उधर भागकर भी नहीं बच सकते थे। ठीक उसी  वक्त बीरबल को एक कुत्ता दिखाई दिया। हाथी बहुत निकट आ गया था। इतना करीब  कि वह बीरबल को अपनी सूंड में लपेट लेता। तभी बीरबल ने झटपट कुत्ते की  पिछली दोनों टांगें पकड़ीं और पूरी ताकत से घुमाकर हाथी पर फेंका। बुरा तरह  घबराकर चीखता हुआ कुत्ता जब हाथी से जाकर टकराया तो उसकी भयानक चीखें  सुनकर हाथी भी घबरा गया और पलटकर भागा।*
*
*
* अकबर को बीरबल की इस बात की खबर मिल गई और उन्हें यह मानना पड़ा कि  बीरबल ने जो कुछ कहा है, वह सच है। आत्मविश्वास ही सबसे बड़ा हथियार है।*

----------


## mantu007

*सबसे बड़ी चीज*
*
एक दिन बीरबल दरबार में उपस्थित नहीं थे। ऐसे में बीरबल से जलने वाले सभी  सभासद बीरबल के खिलाफ अकबर के कान भर रहे थे। अकसर ऐसा ही होता था, जब भी  बीरबल दरबार में उपस्थित नहीं होते थे, तभी दरबारियों को मौका मिल जाता था।  आज भी ऐसा ही मौका था।

**बादशाह के साले मुल्ला दो प्याजा की शह पाए कुछ सभासदों ने  कहा-‘‘जहांपनाह ! आप वास्तव में बीरबल को आवश्यकता से अधिक मान देते हैं,  हम लोगों से ज्यादा उन्हें चाहते हैं। आपने उन्हें बहुत सिर चढ़ा रखा है।  जबकि जो काम वे करते हैं, वह हम भी कर सकते हैं। मगर आप हमें मौका ही नहीं  देते।’’*

*बादशाह को बीरबल की बुराई अच्छी नहीं लगती थी, अतः उन्होंने उन चारों की  परीक्षा ली-‘‘देखो, आज बीरबल तो यहाँ हैं नहीं और मुझे अपने एक सवाल का  जवाब चाहिए। यदि तुम लोगों ने मेरे प्रश्न का सही-सही जवाब नहीं दिया तो  मैं तुम चारों को फांसी पर चढ़वा दूंगा।’’ बादशाह की बात सुनकर वे चारों  घबरा गए।*

*उनमें से एक ने हिम्मत करके कहा-‘‘प्रश्न बताइए बादशाह सलामत ?’’  ‘‘संसार में सबसे बड़ी चीज क्या है ? 
*

*और अच्छी तरह सोच-समझ कर जवाब देना  वरना मैं कह चुका हूं कि तुम लोगों को फांसी पर चढ़वा दिया जाएगा।’’ बादशाह  अकबर ने कहा- ‘‘अटपटे जवाब हरगिज नहीं चलेंगे। जवाब एक हो और बिलकुल सही  हो।’’*

* ‘‘बादशाह सलामत ? हमें कुछ दिनों की मोहलत दी जाए।’’ उन्होंने सलाह  करके कहा।*

*‘‘ठीक है, तुम लोगों को एक सप्ताह का समय देता हूं।’’ बादशाह ने कहा।*

*चारों दरबारी चले गए और दरबार से बाहर आकर सोचने लगे कि सबसे बड़ी चीज क्या हो सकती है ?*

*एक दरबारी बोला-‘‘मेरी राय में तो अल्लाह से बड़ा कोई नहीं।’’*

----------


## mantu007

*‘‘अल्लाह कोई चीज नहीं है। कोई दूसरा उत्तर सोचो।’’ दूसरा बोला।*
*
*
*‘‘सबसे बड़ी चीज है भूख जो आदमी से कुछ भी करवा देती है।’’ तीसरे ने कहा।*
*
*
*‘‘नहीं…नहीं, भूख भी बरदाश्त की जा सकती है।’’*
*
*
*‘‘फिर क्या है सबसे बड़ी चीज ?’’ छः दिन बीत गए लेकिन उन्हें कोई उत्तर  नहीं सूझा। हार कर वे चारों बीरबल के पास पहुँचे और उसे पूरी घटना कह  सुनाई, साथ ही हाथ जोड़कर विनती की कि प्रश्न का उत्तर बता दें।*
*
*
*बीरबल ने मुस्कराकर कहा-‘‘मैं तुम्हारे प्रश्न का उत्तर दूंगा, लेकिन  मेरी एक शर्त है।’’ ‘‘हमें आपकी हजार शर्तें मंजूर हैं।’’ चारों ने एक स्वर  में कहा-‘‘बस आप हमें इस प्रश्न का उत्तर बताकर हमारी जान बख्शी करवाएं। 
*
*
*
*बताइए आपकी क्या शर्त है ?’’ ‘‘तुम में से दो अपने कन्धों पर मेरी चारपाई  रखकर दरबार तक ले चलोगे। 
*
*
*
*एक मेरा हुक्का पकड़ेगा, एक मेरे जूते लेकर  चलेगा।’’ बीरबल ने अपनी शर्त बताते हुए कहा।*
*
*
*यह सुनते ही वे चारों सन्नाटे में आ गए। उन्हें लगा मानो बीरबल ने उनके  गाल पर कसकर तमाचा मार दिया हो। मगर वे कुछ बोले नहीं। अगर मौत का खौफ न  होता तो वे बीरबल को मुंहतोड़ जवाब देते, मगर इस समय मजबूर थे, अतः तुरन्त  राजी हो गए।*
*
*
*दो ने अपने कन्धों पर बीरबल की चारपाई उठाई, तीसरे ने उनका हुक्का और  चौथा जूते लेकर चल दिया।*
*
*
* रास्ते में लोग आश्चर्य से उन्हें देख रहे थे।  दरबार में बादशाह ने भी यह मंजर देखा और वह मौजूद दरबारियों ने भी। कोई कुछ  न समझ सका। तभी बीरबल बोले-‘‘महाराज ? दुनिया में सबसे बड़ी चीज है-गरज।  अपनी गरज से ये पालकी यहां तक उठाकर लाए हैं।’’ बादशाह मुस्कराकर रह गए। वे  चारों सिर झुकाकर एक ओर खड़े हो गए।*

----------


## mantu007

*हरा घोड़ा**
एक दिन बादशाह अकबर घोड़े पर बैठकर शाही बाग में घूमने गए। साथ में बीरबल  भी था। चारों ओर हरे-भरे वृक्ष और हरी-हरी घास देखकर अकबर को बहुत आनन्द  आया। उन्हें लगा कि बगीचे में सैर करने के लिए तो घोड़ा भी हरे रंग का ही  होना चाहिए।*

*उन्होंने बीरबल से कहा, ‘‘बीरबल मुझे हरे रंग का घोड़ा चाहिए। तुम मुझे  सात दिन में हरे रंग का घोड़ा ला दो। यदि तुम हरे रंग का घोड़ा न ला सके तो  हमें अपनी शक्ल मत दिखाना।’’ हरे रंग का घोड़ा तो होता ही नहीं है। अकबर  और बीरबल दोनों को यह मालूम था। लेकिन अकबर को तो बीरबल की परीक्षा लेनी  थी।*

*दरअसल, इस प्रकार के अटपटे सवाल करके वे चाहते थे कि बीरबल अपनी हार  स्वीकार कर लें और कहें कि जहांपनाह मैं हार गया, मगर बीरबल भी अपने जैसे  एक ही थे। बीरबल के हर सवाल का सटीक उत्तर देते थे कि बादशाह अकबर को मुंह  की खानी पड़ती थी।*

*बीरबल हरे रंग के छोड़ की खोज के बहाने सात दिन तक इधर-उधर घूमते रहे।  आठवें दिन वे दरबार में हाजिर हुए और बादशाह से बोले, ‘‘जहांपनाह ! मुझे  हरे रंग का घोड़ा मिल गया है।’’*

* बादशाह को आश्चर्य हुआ। उन्होंने कहा,  ‘‘जल्दी बताओ, कहां है हरा घोड़ा ? बीरबर ने कहा, ‘‘जहांपनाह ! घोड़ा तो  आपको मिल जाएगा, मैंने बड़ी मुश्किल से उसे खोजा है, मगर उसके मालिक ने दो  शर्त रखी हैं।*

----------


## mantu007

*बादशाह ने कहा, ‘‘क्या शर्ते हैं ?*

*‘‘पहली शर्त तो यह है कि घोड़ा लेने कि लिए आपको स्वयं जाना होगा।*

*‘‘यह तो बड़ी आसान शर्त है। दूसरी शर्त क्या है ?*

*‘‘घोड़ा खास रंग का है, इसलिए उसे लाने का दिन भी खास ही होगा। उसका  मालिक कहता है कि सप्ताह के सात दिनों के अलावा किसी भी दिन आकर उसे ले  जाओ।*

*अकबर बीरबल का मुंह देखते रह गए।*

*बीरबल ने हंसते हुए कहा, ‘‘जहांपनाह ! हरे रंग का घोड़ा लाना हो, तो उसकी शर्तें भी माननी ही पड़ेगी।*

*अकबर खिलखिला कर हंस पड़े। बीरबल की चतुराई से वह खुश हुए। समझ गए कि बीरबल को मूर्ख बनाना सरल नहीं है।*

----------


## mantu007

*अब सब पढ़ लो तब आगे पोस्ट करूँगा*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *अब सब पढ़ लो तब आगे पोस्ट करूँगा*


पुरे तो नही पढे अभी चल ही रहा हू , बहुत अच्छे पोते जी |

----------


## mantu007

> पुरे तो नही पढे अभी चल ही रहा हू , बहुत अच्छे पोते जी |


*धनयवाद दादा जी कम से कम मेरे एक सूत्र पर आपने भ्रमण तो किया*

----------


## marwariladka

> *धनयवाद दादा जी कम से कम मेरे एक सूत्र पर आपने भ्रमण तो किया*


मित्र आपके हर एक पोस्ट करते ही मैंने उसे पढ़ा है..आपके एक एक पोस्ट का बेसब्री से इंतज़ार किया है....आपको बहुत सारे reply भी किये हैं..मगर आपने ही हमे अनदेखा कर दिया...

----------


## mantu007

> मित्र आपके हर एक पोस्ट करते ही मैंने उसे पढ़ा है..आपके एक एक पोस्ट का बेसब्री से इंतज़ार किया है....आपको बहुत सारे reply भी किये हैं..मगर आपने ही हमे अनदेखा कर दिया...



ऐसी बात नहीं है मित्र ........ मैंने उस समय कहानी पोस्ट करने में व्यस्त था .... सोचा की बाद में कर दूँगा . बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपका मित्र . अप निरंतरता बनाये रखें

----------


## mantu007

*बीरबल ने चतुराई से खुद को मृत्युदंड से बचाया*

*एक दिन बादशाह अकबर के दरबार में जोरों का  कोलाहल सुनाई दिया। सभी लोग बीरबल के खिलाफ नारे लगा रहे थे- बीरबल बदमाश  है, पापी है, इसे दंड दो। बादशाह ने भारी जनमत को बीरबल के खिलाफ देख आज्ञा  दी कि बीरबल को सूली पर चढ़ा दिया जाए। दिन तय हुआ। बीरबल ने अपनी अंतिम  बात कहने की आज्ञा मांगी।

आज्ञा मिलने पर उसने कहा- मैंने सारी चीजें तो आपको बता दीं, पर मोती बोने  की कला नहीं सिखा पाया। अकबर बोला- सच, क्या तुम वह जानते हो? तो ठीक है जब  तक मैं यह सीख न लूं, तुम्हें जीने का अवसर दिया जाता है। बीरबल ने कुछ  विशेष महलों की ओर इशारा करते हुए कहा-
इन्हें ढहा दिया जाए क्योंकि इसी जमीन में उत्तम मोती पैदा हो सकते हैं।  महल ढहा दिए गए। ये महल बीरबल की झूठी शिकायत करने वाले दरबारियों के थे।  वहां बीरबल ने जौ बो दिए। कुछ दिन बाद बीरबल ने सभी से कहा- कल सुबह ये  पौधे मोती पैदा करेंगे।

अगले दिन सभी आए। ओस की बूंदें जौ के पौधों पर मोती की तरह चमक रही थीं।  बीरबल ने कहा- अब आप लोगों में से जो निरपराधी, दूध का धुला हो, इन मोतियों  को काट ले। लेकिन यदि किसी ने एक भी अपराध किया होगा तो ये मोती पानी होकर  गिर जाएंगे।

कोई आगे न बढ़ा। लेकिन अकबर समझ गए कि गलतियां तो सभी से होती हैं। बादशाह  ने बीरबल को मुक्त कर दिया। सार यह है कि किसी को दंडित करने से पूर्व उसके  दोषी या निर्दोष होने के बारे में भलीभांति जांच कर लेनी चाहिए।*

----------


## mantu007

*बेफिक्र कौन*

 *एक दिन बादशाह ने दरबार में पूछा कि संसार में  कोई ऐसा भी आदमी है , जिसे किसी प्रकार की चिंता कभी न होती हो ? इस प्रश्न  पर सब दरबारी चुप हो गए . तब बीरबल से उत्तर देने को कहा गया. उसने कहा -  हुजूर ! पाँच बर्ष का बालक . इस उत्तर से दरबारी और बादशाह सभी खुश हो गए . *

----------


## mantu007

*आपकी बारी कैसे आती?*
*बाद्शाह ने बीरबल से कहा, जो बादशाह होता वह सदैव ही शासन करता रहता तो कैसा अच्छा होता?

बीरबल ने तत्काल स्वाभाविक नम्रता पूर्ण उत्तर दिया, जहांपनाह! आपका कहना  बिलकुल उचित है किन्तु यदि ऐसा होता तो भला सोचिए कि आप बादशाह कैसे होते?  

बाद्शाह बीरबल के व्यंग को समझ चुप हो गए।*

----------


## mantu007

* बीरबल ने पान वाले को चूना खाने के लिए कहा*
*
एक बार बादशाह अकबर को पान की तलब हुई। उन्होंने अपने एक ख़ास

पान वाले को पान लगाने के लिए कहा। उसने पान बनाकर बादशाह को दे दिया।  बादशाह ने चुपचाप पान खाया और उस पान वाले को अगले दिन आधा किलो चूना दरबार  में लेकर आने को कहा। वह नहीं जानता था कि बादशाह ने उसे ऐसा क्यों कहा।

वह चुपचाप चूना लेने बाज़ार चला गया। उसने दुकानदार से आधा किलो चूना  मांगा। दुकानदार ने उससे पूछा कि इतना चूना क्यों खरीद रहे हो? उसने बताया  कि किस तरह उसने बादशाह को पान दिया था। दुकानदार को समझते देर न लगी कि  कुछ गड़बड़ है। उसने पान वाले को समझाया कि दरबार में चूना ले कर जाने से  पहले बहुत सारा घी पीकर जाना। उसने सलाह मानकर वैसा ही किया और दरबार में  जाने से पहले खूब सारा घी पी लिया।

दरबार में पहुंचने पर बादशाह ने उसे सारा चूना खाने को कहा। वह हैरान रह  गया। उसे उम्मीद न थी कि बादशाह ने उसे चूना इसलिए मंगवाया था। लेकिन, वह  तो इसके लिए तैयार था। इसलिए, उसने सारा चूना खा लिया। इसके वाबजूद उसे कुछ  नहीं हुआ तो बादशाह ने उससे कारण जानना चाहा। उसने अपनी और दुकानदार की  बातचीत के बारे में बादशाह को बता दिया। अब बादशाह उस व्यक्ति से मिलने को  उतावले हो रहे थे, जिसने उनके मन की बात को पहले ही जान लिया था।

बादशाह ने हुक्म दिया कि उस दुकानदार को अगले दिन दरबार में हाज़िर किया  जाए। अगले दिन उस दुकानदार को दरबार में लाया गया। बादशाह ने उससे पूछा कि  वह उनके मन की बात को कैसे समझ गया। तब दुकानदार ने कहा, हुज़ूर जब यह आदमी  मेरे पास चूना खरीदने आया था तो मैंने इससे पूछा कि इतने चूने का क्या  करोगे?

मुझे इसने बताया कि इसने आपको पान बनाकर खिलाया और फिर आपने उसे चूना लाने  का हुक्म दिया। तब मुझे समझते देर न लगी कि ज़रूर ग़लती से इसने पान में  चूना थोड़ा ज़्यादा लगा दिया होगा, जिसे बादशाह के मुंह में छाले हो गए  होंगे और इसी का एहसास करवाने के लिया आपने इससे चूना मंगाया। मैंने इसे  सलाह दी की दरबार में जाने से पहले घी पीकर जाना, जिससे अगर तुम्हें चूना  खाना भी पड़े तो उसका असर कम हो जाएगा। यह दुकानदार और कोई नहीं बीरबल ही  थे। 		* 
* 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________*

----------


## mantu007

*जल्दी बुलाकर लाओ*
*
बादशाह अकबर एक सुबह उठते ही अपनी दाढ़ी खुजलाते हुए बोले, ‘‘अरे, कोई है  ?’’ तुरन्त एक सेवक हाजिर हुआ। उसे देखते ही बादशाह बोले-‘‘जाओ, जल्दी  बुलाकर लाओ, फौरन हाजिर करो।’’ सेवक की समझ में कुछ नहीं आया कि किसे  बुलाकर लाए, किसे हाजिर करें ? बादशाह से पटलकर सवाल करने की तो उसकी  हिम्मत ही नहीं थी।

उस सेवक ने यह बात दूसरे सेवक को बताई। दूसरे ने तीसरे को और तीसरे ने चौथे  को। इस तरह सभी सेवक इस बात को जान गए और सभी उलझन में पड़ गए कि किसे  बुलाकर लाए, किसे हाजिर करें।

बीरबल सुबह घूमने निकले थे। उन्होंने बादशाह के निजी सेवकों को भाग-दौड़  करते देखा तो समझ गए कि जरूर बादशाह ने कोई अनोखा काम बता दिया होगा, जो  इनकी समझ से बाहर है। उन्होंने एक सेवक को बुलाकर पूछा, ‘‘क्या बात है ? यह  भाग-दौड़ किसलिए हो रही है ?’’ सेवक ने बीरबल को सारी बात बताई, ‘‘महाराज  हमारी रक्षा करें। हम समझ नहीं पा रहे हैं कि किसे बुलाना है। अगर जल्दी  बुलाकर नहीं ले गए, तो हम पर आफत आ जाएगी।’’ 

बीरबल ने पूछा, ‘‘यह बताओ कि  हुक्म देते समय बादशाह क्या कर रहे थे ?’’ बादशाह के निजी सेवक, जिसे हुक्म  मिला था, उसे बीरबल के सामने हाजिर किया तो उसने बताय-‘‘जिस समय मुझे तलब  किया उस समय तो बिस्तर पर बैठे अपनी दाढ़ी खुजला रहे थे।’’ बीरबल तुरन्त  सारी बात समझ गए और उनके होंठों पर मुस्कान उभर आई। फिर उन्होंने उस सेवक  से कहा-‘‘तुम हाजाम को ले जाओ।’’ 		*

----------


## mantu007

*सेवक हज्जाम को बुला लाया और उसे बादशाह के सामने हाजिर कर दिया। बादशाह  सोचने लगे, ‘‘मैने इससे यह तो बताया ही नहीं था कि किसे बुलाकर लाना है।  फिर यह हज्जाम को लेकर कैसे हाजिर हो गया ?’’ 

बादशाह ने सेवक से पूछा, ‘‘सच  बताओ। हज्जाम को तुम अपने मन से ले आए हो या किसी ने उसे ले आने का सुझाव  दिया था ?’’

सेवक घबरा गया, लेकिन बताए बिना भी तो छुटकारा नहीं था। बोला, ‘‘बीरबल ने  सुझाव दिया था, जहांपनाह !’’ बादशाह बीरबल की बुद्धि पर खुश हो गया। 		*

----------


## mantu007

एक बार अकबर और बीरवल अपने बगीचे मे बैठे थे
तभी राजा अकबर ने बीरवल से कहा  

अकबर - बीरवल ये बताओ की हमारी जनता हमारे बारे मे क्या सोचती है

बीरवल - महाराज इस बात का जबाब जनता से सही कोई नही दे सकता 

बीरवल और राजा अकबर वेश बदलकर अपनी सलतान्त मे घुमने निकले

तभी दूर से जंगल मे से एक लकडहारा लकडी काट कर लेकर आ रहा था तो   (राजा  अकबर ने मन मे सोचा ये लकडहारा चोर है अब मे जंगल से लकडी चोरी के लिये इसे  डन्ड दूँगा )

राजा अकबर ने बीरबल से कहाँ इस लकडहारे से पता करो मेरे बारे मे ये क्या सोचता है

बीरबल - सुनो लकडहारे हमारे राजा अकबर नही रहे

लकडहारा - अच्छा हुआ बो ना रहा और अकबर को बुरा भला कहता हुआ निकल गया 

राजा अकबर दुखी होये की उनकी जनता उनके बारे मे ये सोचती है

तभी बीरवल ने कहा कि महाराज आप थोडा और रूकिये

तभी राजा अकबर को दूर से एक बुजूर्ग महिला आती दिखाई दी और उस बुजूर्ग महिला को  देख कर राजा अकबर का मन दुखी हुआ 
( राजा अकबर ने सोचा की बो उस महिला की मदद करेगेँ )

बीरबल ने उस महिला कहा की राजा अकबर नही रहे 

तो बो महिला रोने लगी और कहने लगी हे भगबान राजा अकबर की जगह मुझे उठा लेते) 

लकडहारा और बुजूर्ग महिला दोनो की बातो के बाद राजा अकबर को अपने सबाल का उत्तर मिल गया

----------


## amar2007

एक मेरी तरफ से अगर मंतु जी को कोई आपत्ति न हो :
एक बार बीरबल पड़ोस के राज्य में  निमंत्रण पर गए . उस राज्य के राजा ने बीरबल के बादशाह (अकबर) का मज़ाक उड़ाने के लिए पखाने के दरवाजे पर अकबर का चित्र लगवा दिया . बीरबल जब फारिग होने  गए तो चित्र देखकर सारा माज़रा समझ गए .
वापस आकर राजा  से पुछा क्या आपको कब्ज की शिकायत रहती है ?
राजा बोला ऐसा क्यों कह रहे हो ?
बीरबल ने जवाब दिया की आपने पाखाने के दरवाजे पे अकबर का चित्र लगवा रखा है , शायद वो चित्र देखकर (डर के मारे ) आपका पखाना उतर जाता होगा !!
राजा बड़ा शर्मिंदा हुआ !
वापस आकर जब बीरबल ने अकबर को बात बताई तो बादशाह हँसते हँसते लोट पोट हो गए .

----------


## Kamal Ji

एक बार एक सौदागर अरब से अरबी नस्ल के २-३ घोड़े लेकर आया.
घोड़े बड़े शानदार थे.
राजा अकबर को वह घोड़े अत्याधिक पसंद आये .अकबर नए वह घोड़े खरीद लिएऔर उनका मूल्य चका दिया. और उस से पूछा क्या तेरे पास और भी घोड़े हैं. सौदागर ने जवाब दिया हाँ हैं .तो अकबर ने उसी सभी घोड़े लाने को बोला और सभी घोड़ोंका मूल्य चका दिया.
सौदागर २ महीने का समय ले कर चला गया.

राजा अकबर राजा ही है वह बीरबल को चुहल बाजी करता रहता था.
एक बार बोला कि बीरबल मेरे राज्य में कितने मूर्ख हैं ?
अब बीरबल क्या जवाब दे?
फिर राजाने कहा चलो तेरे को २ हफ्ते जका समय देता हूँ 
तू मेरे राज्य में जितने भी मूर्ख हैं उन सब की एक लिस्ट बना कर ला.

अब बीरबल चला गया , दो हफ्ते बाद हाज़िर हुआ लिस्ट राजा के सामने पेश की गयी.
राजा लिस्ट पढ़ कर हैरान हुआ. कियोंकि सब से पहले उसी का ही नाम था. राजा ने पूछा ऐसा कियों कि मेरे ही राज्य में मैं सब से ज्यादा मूर्ख हूँ. पूछने पर बीरबल ने उस बात की याद दिलाई कि आपने एक अनजान सौदागर को सब घोडो का मूल्य चुका  दिया. 

राजा को बात समझ में आगयी . मगर हेकड़ी न छोड़ी ... बोला ठीक है मेरी गलती सही अगर वह सौदागर आ गया तो ?
अब बीरबल  की बारी थी उसने तपाक से बोला.
 तब आपका  नाम लिस्ट में से काट कर उसका नाम लिख दूंगा.

----------


## mantu007

*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आप दोनों का जी जो आप मेरे सूत्र पर भ्रमण किया और कुछ आगे भी दो शब्द लिखे*

----------


## amar2007

अकबर की बेगम का भाई जो दरबारी भी था , बीरबल से जलता था . उसनें अपनी बहन से कहा की वो अकबर को बीरबल वाली जगह उसे देने को तैयार करे . जब अकबर अपनी बेगम से मिले तो बेगम ने कहा की बीरबल की जगह मेरा भाई होना चाहिए क्योंकि वो बीरबल से ज्यादा योग्य है .
अकबर ने कहा ठीक है बेगम तो आपके सामने दोनों की योग्यता की परीछा हो जाए . बेगम तैयार हो गयीं .
बीरबल और बेगम का भाई , दोनों को बुलाया गया .
अकबर ने बेगम के सामने दोनों को एक एक रूपये दिए और कहा की कल शाम तक जो ज्यादा पैसे कमाकर लायेग वो ज्यादा योग्य माना  जाएगा !
बेगम का भाई  एक रुपया लेकर गया तो उसे कुछ समझ में नहीं आया की एक रूपये से कैसे पैसे कमाऊं . तभी उसे एक घास बेचने वाला मिला तो उसने सोचा एक रूपये में ढेर सारी घास मिलेगी जिसे बेचकर में और पैसे कमा  लूँगा . और उसने घास खरीद ली .
उधर बीरबल ने एक रूपये की रस्सी खरीद ली और किसी मोहल्ले में जाकर झूंठे ही  लोगों के घरों के सामने कुछ नापने का नाटक करने लगे. लोगों ने पुछा की ये क्या कर रहे हो तो बीरबल ने कहा की यहाँ नए निर्माण होंगे इसलिए में देख रहा हूँ की किसका कितना घर तुडवाना होगा . जिसके सामने नापते वही कहता कुछ रूपये ले लो और किसी और के सामने नापो . इस तरह शाम  तक बहुत रूपये जमा हो  गए और उनहोंने उसे एक थैली में रख लिया .
शाम को जब बीरबल और बेगम का भाई अकबर  और बेगम के सामने पहुंचे तो अकबर ने कहा की दिखाओ दोनों कितना कमाकर लाये हो . बीरबल ने अपने रुपयों की थैली से रूपये अकबर और उनकी बेगम से सामने उलट दिए .
बेगम ने अपने भाई की बड़ी थैली (जिसमें वो घास भरी थी क्योंकि वो बिक नहीं पायी थी ) देखकर खुस होते हुए बोलीं की जरूर मेरा भाई ज्यादा रूपये कमाकर लाया होगा . अकबर ने बेगम के भाई से थैली उलटने को कहा तो उसमें से ढेर सारी घास ही निकली .
अकबर ने बेगम से कहा: देखा बेगम ये मेरी कृपा है की आपका भाई  राजदरबार में है अन्यथा ये किसी घुडसाल में घोड़े को घास खिलाने का काम करने वाले  से ज्यादा  लायक नहीं है !!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> एक बार एक सौदागर अरब से अरबी नस्ल के २-३ घोड़े लेकर आया.
> घोड़े बड़े शानदार थे.
> राजा अकबर को वह घोड़े अत्याधिक पसंद आये .अकबर नए वह घोड़े खरीद लिएऔर उनका मूल्य चका दिया. और उस से पूछा क्या तेरे पास और भी घोड़े हैं. सौदागर ने जवाब दिया हाँ हैं .तो अकबर ने उसी सभी घोड़े लाने को बोला और सभी घोड़ोंका मूल्य चका दिया.
> सौदागर २ महीने का समय ले कर चला गया.
> 
> राजा अकबर राजा ही है वह बीरबल को चुहल बाजी करता रहता था.
> एक बार बोला कि बीरबल मेरे राज्य में कितने मूर्ख हैं ?
> अब बीरबल क्या जवाब दे?
> फिर राजाने कहा चलो तेरे को २ हफ्ते जका समय देता हूँ 
> ...





> *बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आप दोनों का जी जो आप मेरे सूत्र पर भ्रमण किया और कुछ आगे भी दो शब्द लिखे*


ऊपर जो लिखा गया है वह क्या केवल दो शब्द ही हैं .

----------


## mantu007

> ऊपर जो लिखा गया है वह क्या केवल दो शब्द ही हैं .


नहीं जी मेरे कहने का मतलब था की आप ऐसे ही भ्रमण करते रहें ...........

----------


## mantu007

हूर परी चुड़ैल

एक दिन बादशाह अकबर ने बीरबल से कहा - हूर ,परी और चुड़ैल लाओ . दूसरे दिन  बीरबल ने एक वेश्या और अपनी स्त्री को लेकर जब दरबार में पहुंचे तो कहा -  हुजूर ! अपनी बेगम साहिबा को और बुलवा लीजिये . बादशाह की आज्ञा से बेगम  साहिबा भी आ गयी ,तब बीरबल ने इस प्रकार जबाब दिया . उसने कहा - हुजूर !  यही वेश्या हूर है यानी जन्नत में मिलने वाली सुंदरी ,दूसरी मेरी स्त्री है  जो यह सर्व सुंदरी है और सब स्त्री सुलभ गुणों से पूर्ण है , न कभी गहनों  के लिए झगडती है और न किसी बात के लिए मचलती है इसीलिए यह परी है . तीसरी  बेगम साहिबा है . आप खुद ही जानते है ,इनकी इच्छा पूरी करना आपका दिन का  खाना और रात की नींद को हराम कर देता है . बेगम साहिबा मन मसोस कर रह गयी .  बादशाह बड़े शर्मिंदा हुए .

----------


## mzone420

> सभी सैनिक मौन खड़े थे, वे राजा के गुस्से से वाकिफ थे. लड़का फ़िर बोला,”  जनाब, लोग चलते हैं, रास्ते नहीं”. 
> यह सुनकर इस बार राजा मुस्कुराया और  कहा,” नहीं, तुम ठीक कह रहे हो. तुम्हारा नाम क्या है, 
> 
> अकबर ने पूछा. मेरा  नाम महेश दास है महाराज, लड़के ने उत्तर दिया, और आप कौन हैं? अकबर ने अपनी  अंगूठी निकाल कर महेश दास को देते हुए कहा, “तुम महाराजा अकबर –  हिंदुस्तान के सम्राट से बात कर रहे हो”. मुझे निडर लोग पसंद हैं. 
> 
> तुम मेरे  दरबार में आना और मुझे ये अंगूठी दिखाना. ये अंगूठी देख कर मैं तुम्हें  पहचान लूंगा. अब तुम मुझे बताओ कि मैं किस रास्ते पर चलूँ ताकि मैं आगरा  पहुँच जाऊं.



बहुत अच्छे मंटू जी....

----------


## mantu007

> बहुत अच्छे मंटू जी....


धन्यवाद  मित्र ............

----------


## THE UNDERTAKER

बहुत खूब...बढ़िया सूत्र

----------


## Amigo.

एक अच्छे व  ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र के लिए बधाई.

----------


## marwariladka

भाई इस सूत्र को ऐसे खली मत छोडो...इसे अपडेट करते रहो...

----------


## Teach Guru

जबरदस्त सूत्र| सूत्र अद्यतन करो |

----------


## mantu007

> बहुत खूब...बढ़िया सूत्र





> एक अच्छे व  ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र के लिए बधाई.





> भाई इस सूत्र को ऐसे खली मत छोडो...इसे अपडेट करते रहो...





> जबरदस्त सूत्र| सूत्र अद्यतन करो |


*आप सभी लोगों का सूत्र भ्रमण हेतु धन्यवाद् .................. आगे और भी कहानियाँ मिलेंगी*

----------


## Sameerchand

*मासूम सज़ा

एक दिन बादशाह अकबर ने दरबार में आते ही दरबारियों से पूछा – किसी ने आज मेरी मूंछें नोचने की जुर्रत की. उसे क्या सज़ा दी जानी चाहिए.

दरबारियों में से किसी ने कहा – उसे सूली पर लटका देना चाहिए, किसी ने कहा उसे फांसी दे देनी चाहिए, किसी ने कहा उसका गर्दन धड़ से तत्काल उड़ा देना चाहिए.

बादशाह नाराज हुए. अंत में उन्होंने बीरबल से पूछा – तुमने कोई राय नहीं दी.

जहाँपनाह, खता माफ हो, इस गुनहगार को तो सज़ा के बजाए उपहार देना चाहिए – बीरबल ने जवाब दिया.

बादशाह हौले से मुसकराए – बोले क्या मतलब?

जहाँपनाह, जो व्यक्ति आपकी मूँछें नोचने की जुर्रत कर सकता है वह आपके शहजादे के सिवा कोई और हो ही नहीं सकता जो आपकी गोद में खेलता है. गोद में खेलते-खेलते उसने आज आपकी मूँछें नोच ली होंगी. उस मासूम को उसकी इस जुर्रत के बदले मिठाई खाने की मासूम सज़ा दी जानी चाहिए – बीरबल ने खुलासा किया.

बादशाह ने ठहाका लगाया और दरबारी बगलें झांकने लगे.*

----------


## Sameerchand

* सारा जग बेईमान! 


एक बार अकबर बादशाह ने बीरबल से शान से कहा - ''बीरबल! हमारी जनता बेहद ईमानदार है और हमें कितना बहुत प्यार करती है'' 

बीरबल ने तुरन्त उत्तर दिया-’‘बादशाह सलामत! आपके राज्य में कोई भी पूरी तरह ईमानदार नहीं है, न ही वो आपसे ज्यादा प्यार करती है। 

‘‘यह तुम क्या कह रहे हो बीरबल?'' ? 

मैं अपनी बात को साबित कर सकता हूं बादशाह सलामत !’‘ 

‘‘ठीक है, तुम हमें साबित करके दिखाओ।’‘ बादशाह अकबर बोले। 

बीरबल ने नगर में ढिंढोरा पिटवा दिया कि बादशाह सलामत एक भोज करने जा रहे हैं। उसके लिए सारी प्रजा से अनुरोध है कि कल सुबह दिन निकलने से पहले हर आदमी एक-एक लोटा दूध डाल दे। कडाहे रखवा दिये गये हैं। उनमें हर आदमी दूध डाल जाये। हर आदमी ने यही सोचा कि जहां इतना दूध इकट्ठा होगा, वहां उसके एक लोटे पानी का क्या पता चलेगा? अत: हर आदमी कड़ाहों में पानी डाल गया।

सुबह जब अकबर ने उन कड़ाही को देखा, जिनमें जनता से दूध डालने को कहा गया था, तो दंग रह गये। उन कड़ाहों में तो केवल सफेद पानी था। अकबर को वस्तुस्थिति का पता चल गया.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*आदमी एक रूप तीन 

एक बार बादशाह अकबर ने बीरबल से पूछा- ‘‘क्या तुम हमें तीन तरह की खूबियां एक ही आदमी में दिखा सकते हो?''

‘‘जी हुजूर, पहली तोते की, दूसरी शेर की, तीसरी गधे की। परन्तु आज नहीं, कल। '' बीरबल ने कहा।

‘‘ठीक है, तुम्हें कल का समय दिया जाता है। '' बादशाह ने इजाजत देते हुए कहा।

अगले दिन बीरबल एक व्यक्ति को पालकी में डालकर लाया और उसे पालकी से बाहर निकाला। फिर उस आदमी को शराब का एक पैग दिया। शराब पीकर वह आदमी डरकर बादशाह से विनती करने लगा- ‘‘हुजूर! मुझे माफ कर दो। मैं एक बहुत गरीब आदमी हूं। ''

बीरबल ने बादशाह को बताया- ‘‘यह तोते की बोली है। '' 

कुछ देर बाद उस आदमी को एक पैग और दिया तो वह नशे में बादशाह से बोला- '' अरे जाओ, तुम दिल्ली के बादशाह हो तो क्या, हम भी अपने घर के बादशाह हैं। हमें ज्यादा नखरे मत दिखाओ। ''

बीरबल ने बताया- ‘‘यह शेर की बोली है। '' कुछ देर बाद उस आदमी को एक पैग और दिया तो वह नशे में एक तरफ गिर गया और नशे में ऊटपटांग बड़बड़ाने लगा। 

बीरबल ने उसे एक लात लगाते हुए बादशाह से कहा- ‘‘हुजूर! यह गधे की बोली है। ''

बादशाह बहुत खुश हुए। उन्होंने बीरबल को बहुत-सा इनाम दिया।*

----------


## Sameerchand

*कौन किसका नौकर

जब कभी दरबार में अकबर और बीरबल अकेले होते थे तो किसी न किसी बात पर बहस छिड़ जाती थी। एक दिन बादशाह अकबर बैंगन की सब्जी की खूब तारीफ कर रहे थे। बीरबल भी बादशाह की हां में हां मिला रहे थे। इतना ही नहीं, वह अपनी तरफ से भी दो-चार वाक्य बैंगन की तारीफ में कह देते थे।

अचानक बादशाह अकबर के दिल में आया कि देखें बीरबल अपनी बात को कहां तक निभाते हैं- यह सोचकर बादशाह बीरबल के सामने बैंगन की बुराई करने लगे। बीरबल भी उनकी हां में हां मिलाने लगे कि बैंगन खाने से शारीरिक बीमारियाँ हो जाती हैं इत्यादि।

बीरबल की बात सुनकर बादशाह अकबर हैरान हो गए और बोले- ‘‘बीरबल! तुम्हारी इस बात का यकीन नहीं किया जा सकता। कभी तुम बैंगन की तारीफ करते हो और कभी बुराई करते हो। जब हमने इसकी तारीफ की तो तुमने भी इसकी तारीफ की और जब हमने इसकी बुराई की तो तुमने. भी इसकी बुराई की, आखिर ऐसा क्यों?''

बीरबल ने नरम लहजे में कहा- ‘‘बादशाह सलामत! मैं तो आपका नौकर हूं बैंगन का नौकर नहीं। ''*

----------


## Sameerchand

*किसकी दाढ़ी की आग

बादशाह अकबर की यह आदत थी कि वह अपने दरबारियों से तरह-तरह के प्रश्न किया करते थे। एक दिन बादशाह ने दरबारियों से प्रश्न किया- '' अगर सबकी दाढी में आग लग जाए, जिसमें मैं भी शामिल हूं तो पहले आप किसकी दाढी की आग बुझायेंगे?''

‘‘हुजूर की दाढी की। '' सभी सभासद एक साथ बोल पड़े।

मगर बीरबल ने कहा - ‘‘हुजूर, सबसे पहले मैं अपनी दाढी की आग बुझाऊंगा, फिर किसी और की दाढी की ओर देखूंगा। '' 

बीरबल के उत्तर से बादशाह बहुत खुश हुए और बोले- ‘‘मुझे खुश करने के उद्देश्य से आप सब लोग झूठ बोल रहे थे। सच बात तो यह है कि हर आदमी पहले अपने बारे में सोचता है। ''*

----------


## SUNIL1107

वाह मन्टू जी वाह बहुत ही रोचक सूत्र है ! 

बादशाह अकबर सदैव ही बीरबल से चुहलबाजी किया करते थे ! एक बार की बात है भरी सभा में बादशाह बोले कि बीरबल रात को हमने एक सपना देखा ! क्या देखते हैं कि हम और तुम दोनों आसमान कि सैर करते हुए जा रहे हैं , किन्तु अचानक ही हम दोनों ही गिर गये और गिरे भी तो कहाँ -- सभी लोगों ने पूछा कहाँ, तब बादशाह बोले हम तो गिरे शहद के कुण्ड में और बीरबल तुम गिरे पैखाने के कुण्ड में और बादशाह हंसने लगे !
तभी बीरबल ने भी चुटकी ली कि हाँ जहाँपनाह बिलकुल यही सपना मैंने भी देखा किन्तु आपसे कुछ ज्यादा देखा -- बादशाह बोले कि क्या, तब बीरबल बोले हुजुर गुस्ताखी माफ़ कुण्ड से बहार निकल कर मैंने आपको चाट-चाटकर साफ किया और अपने मुझे ! 
बादशाह निरुत्तर हो गये !

----------


## Raja44

> वाह मन्टू जी वाह बहुत ही रोचक सूत्र है ! 
> 
> बादशाह अकबर सदैव ही बीरबल से चुहलबाजी किया करते थे ! एक बार की बात है भरी सभा में बादशाह बोले कि बीरबल रात को हमने एक सपना देखा ! क्या देखते हैं कि हम और तुम दोनों आसमान कि सैर करते हुए जा रहे हैं , किन्तु अचानक ही हम दोनों ही गिर गये और गिरे भी तो कहाँ -- सभी लोगों ने पूछा कहाँ, तब बादशाह बोले हम तो गिरे शहद के कुण्ड में और बीरबल तुम गिरे पैखाने के कुण्ड में और बादशाह हंसने लगे !
> तभी बीरबल ने भी चुटकी ली कि हाँ जहाँपनाह बिलकुल यही सपना मैंने भी देखा किन्तु आपसे कुछ ज्यादा देखा -- बादशाह बोले कि क्या, तब बीरबल बोले हुजुर गुस्ताखी माफ़ कुण्ड से बहार निकल कर मैंने आपको चाट-चाटकर साफ किया और अपने मुझे ! 
> बादशाह निरुत्तर हो गये !


वाह सुनील जी जोरदार किस्सा सुनाया कुछ भी बीरबल एक रत्न तो थे ही

----------


## chulbuli

बहुते मजेदार किस्सन बा

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................

----------


## SUPERMAN JI

..........

----------


## DIWANA DON

> *मासूम सज़ा
> 
> एक दिन बादशाह अकबर ने दरबार में आते ही दरबारियों से पूछा – किसी ने आज मेरी मूंछें नोचने की जुर्रत की. उसे क्या सज़ा दी जानी चाहिए.
> 
> दरबारियों में से किसी ने कहा – उसे सूली पर लटका देना चाहिए, किसी ने कहा उसे फांसी दे देनी चाहिए, किसी ने कहा उसका गर्दन धड़ से तत्काल उड़ा देना चाहिए.
> 
> बादशाह नाराज हुए. अंत में उन्होंने बीरबल से पूछा – तुमने कोई राय नहीं दी.
> 
> जहाँपनाह, खता माफ हो, इस गुनहगार को तो सज़ा के बजाए उपहार देना चाहिए – बीरबल ने जवाब दिया.
> ...





> * सारा जग बेईमान! 
> 
> 
> एक बार अकबर बादशाह ने बीरबल से शान से कहा - ''बीरबल! हमारी जनता बेहद ईमानदार है और हमें कितना बहुत प्यार करती है'' 
> 
> बीरबल ने तुरन्त उत्तर दिया-’‘बादशाह सलामत! आपके राज्य में कोई भी पूरी तरह ईमानदार नहीं है, न ही वो आपसे ज्यादा प्यार करती है। 
> 
> ‘‘यह तुम क्या कह रहे हो बीरबल?'' ? 
> 
> ...





> *आदमी एक रूप तीन 
> 
> एक बार बादशाह अकबर ने बीरबल से पूछा- ‘‘क्या तुम हमें तीन तरह की खूबियां एक ही आदमी में दिखा सकते हो?''
> 
> ‘‘जी हुजूर, पहली तोते की, दूसरी शेर की, तीसरी गधे की। परन्तु आज नहीं, कल। '' बीरबल ने कहा।
> 
> ‘‘ठीक है, तुम्हें कल का समय दिया जाता है। '' बादशाह ने इजाजत देते हुए कहा।
> 
> अगले दिन बीरबल एक व्यक्ति को पालकी में डालकर लाया और उसे पालकी से बाहर निकाला। फिर उस आदमी को शराब का एक पैग दिया। शराब पीकर वह आदमी डरकर बादशाह से विनती करने लगा- ‘‘हुजूर! मुझे माफ कर दो। मैं एक बहुत गरीब आदमी हूं। ''
> ...




बेशक बहुत मजेदार

----------

